# E' passato circa un mese ...



## Angelica (8 Novembre 2012)

... da quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva tradita. All'inizio non sapevo cosa fare, mi sono sfogata qui, e ho deciso di far scoppiare la bomba. Dopo l'esplosione, abbiamo cominciato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto, e ci stiamo riuscendo. Perché comunque tra di noi c'era l'amore, la stima, la simpatia, la complicità, tutto quello che fa riuscire una coppia, tranne il sesso. E abbiamo ricominciato a farlo, più e meglio di prima. Sto riuscendo a perdonarlo; come ho già detto, il perdono non ce lo si può imporre, nasce da dentro, se si ama. Ed io mi sono resa conto, proprio ora, che lo amo ancora, e anche lui ha capito che mi ama ancora. Mi ha detto che non mi ha più tradita, che non ce n'è bisogno, perché non gli manca più quel che gli mancava prima.
Però... c'è un però. Sto tenendo alta la guardia, più che per reale sospetto che lui continui a tradirmi, per razionalità, perché razionalmente penso "chi me lo dice che non sta mentendo?"
Ho trovato il modo di controllare, ho trovato il pin del cellulare. L'ultima chiamata alla escort è di metà settembre, prima che io scoprissi tutto. E le altre chiamate sono tutte di numeri che conosco. Altrimenti, controllo. Ma finora è tutto a posto. Naturalmente mi auguro che vada avanti così.
Quel che mi chiedo ora, però, è questo: se domani, dopodomani, tra un mese, o non so quando, dovessi scoprire invece un'altra chiamata, come comportarmi? Far finta di niente, ormai so che non paga. Dirgli che l'ho scoperto, ma come? Cioè, come l'ho scoperto, visto che non potrei dirgli che ho visto le chiamate? Seguirlo, beccarlo sul fatto?
O forse non dovrei chiedermi ora cosa fare, e pensarci poi?
Qualcuno di voi ci è già passato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> ... da quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva tradita. All'inizio non sapevo cosa fare, mi sono sfogata qui, e ho deciso di far scoppiare la bomba. Dopo l'esplosione, abbiamo cominciato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto, e ci stiamo riuscendo. Perché comunque tra di noi c'era l'amore, la stima, la simpatia, la complicità, tutto quello che fa riuscire una coppia, tranne il sesso. E abbiamo ricominciato a farlo, più e meglio di prima. Sto riuscendo a perdonarlo; come ho già detto, il perdono non ce lo si può imporre, nasce da dentro, se si ama. Ed io mi sono resa conto, proprio ora, che lo amo ancora, e anche lui ha capito che mi ama ancora. Mi ha detto che non mi ha più tradita, che non ce n'è bisogno, perché non gli manca più quel che gli mancava prima.
> Però... c'è un però. Sto tenendo alta la guardia, più che per reale sospetto che lui continui a tradirmi, per razionalità, perché razionalmente penso "chi me lo dice che non sta mentendo?"
> Ho trovato il modo di controllare, ho trovato il pin del cellulare. L'ultima chiamata alla escort è di metà settembre, prima che io scoprissi tutto. E le altre chiamate sono tutte di numeri che conosco. Altrimenti, controllo. Ma finora è tutto a posto. Naturalmente mi auguro che vada avanti così.
> Quel che mi chiedo ora, però, è questo: se domani, dopodomani, tra un mese, o non so quando, dovessi scoprire invece un'altra chiamata, come comportarmi? Far finta di niente, ormai so che non paga. Dirgli che l'ho scoperto, ma come?* Cioè, come l'ho scoperto, visto che non potrei dirgli che ho visto le chiamate? *Seguirlo, beccarlo sul fatto?
> ...


ti faresti davvero questo scrupolo?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2012)

*Come*

Come comportarti?come hai deciso di fare adesso,testa sotto la sabbia...fare finta di nulla,tenersi le corna,e sopratutto credere al suo grande e smisurato amore per te...!


----------



## Angelica (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti faresti davvero questo scrupolo?



Si, perché potrei non potrei più farlo, come minimo cambierebbe il pin.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Si, perché potrei non potrei più farlo, come minimo cambierebbe il pin.


Scusa un attimo: tu trovi un'altra chiamata alla escort e ti preoccupi che lui, se glielo dici, cambi ancora il pin? ragazza... fai un attimo mente locale... lui il pin avrebbe dovuto dartelo quando l'hai scoperto la prima volta. Tu DEVI pretendere massima trasparenza da lui, lui DEVE riguadagnare la tua fiducia adesso. Perchè non mi pare abbia diritto a fare l'offeso se tu non ti fidi, ADESSO.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Si, perché potrei non potrei più farlo, come minimo cambierebbe il pin.


Questo sta a significare che se lo beccassi lo riperdoneresti se no cosa te ne frega se cambia di nuovo il pin visto che sarebbe fuori dalla tua vita?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

E già........!!


----------



## Angelica (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa un attimo: tu trovi un'altra chiamata alla escort e ti preoccupi che lui, se glielo dici, cambi ancora il pin? ragazza... fai un attimo mente locale... lui il pin avrebbe dovuto dartelo quando l'hai scoperto la prima volta. Tu DEVI pretendere massima trasparenza da lui, lui DEVE riguadagnare la tua fiducia adesso. Perchè non mi pare abbia diritto a fare l'offeso se tu non ti fidi, ADESSO.


E infatti non fa l'offeso, ci mancherebbe. Non mi ha dato il pin perché non gliel'ho chiesto, del resto nemmeno lui ha il mio, non abbiamo l'abitudine di spiare. O meglio, io ce l'ho adesso, ma è motivata, direi. Si deve riguagnare la fiducia, ma non si può stare nemmeno ogni minuto a chiedere fammi vedere questo e fammi vedere quello. Hai ragione però, gli chiedo di farmi vedere il telefono o di darmi il pin, per dimostrarmi che mi posso fidare.


----------



## Angelica (8 Novembre 2012)

Devo salutarvi, ora, mi ricollegherò quando potrò.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2012)

*SI*

Si certo ti rileggeremo presto e per gli stessi motivi...e stavolta la colpa sarà anche la tua però...!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Si, perché potrei non potrei più farlo, come minimo cambierebbe il pin.


Non credo serva che te lo dica io ma :


il pin "privato" serve per nascondere quello che non vuoi gli altri vedano. Se non avesse nulla da nascondere ti direbbe il suo pin.
Le telefonate si possono cancellare da qualsiasi cellulare. non è una gran perdita di tempo e le mie ex "tromabiche" cancellavano sempre tutto per non farsi beccare dal suo uomo. Chiamate e chat varie.
Non vi cuole nulla a salvare il numero di telefono dell'amante come 2° numero di cellulare di un amico/amica/conoscente innocente.

Ora sei tranquilla ma assolutamente non puoi essere sicura. Per esserlo dovresti controllarlo 24 ore su 24 o quasi.

Oppure potresti solo fidarti e/o farti una ragione dell'uomo che hai. Io non ci riuscirei.

Perdonami.



Angelica ha detto:


> E infatti non fa l'offeso, ci mancherebbe. Non mi ha dato il pin perché non gliel'ho chiesto, del resto nemmeno lui ha il mio, non abbiamo l'abitudine di spiare. O meglio,* io ce l'ho adesso, ma è motivata,* direi. Si deve riguagnare la fiducia, ma non si può stare nemmeno ogni minuto a chiedere fammi vedere questo e fammi vedere quello. Hai ragione però, gli chiedo di farmi vedere il telefono o di darmi il pin, per dimostrarmi che mi posso fidare.


Magari ho frainteso ma ...1 ad 1 palla al centro?? A questo punto non varrebbe la pena uscire dagli schemi o separarsi?


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come comportarti?come hai deciso di fare adesso,testa sotto la sabbia...fare finta di nulla,tenersi le corna,e sopratutto credere al suo grande e smisurato amore per te...!





farfalla ha detto:


> Questo sta a significare che se lo beccassi lo riperdoneresti se no cosa te ne frega se cambia di nuovo il pin visto che sarebbe fuori dalla tua vita?


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> ... da quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva tradita. All'inizio non sapevo cosa fare, mi sono sfogata qui, e ho deciso di far scoppiare la bomba. Dopo l'esplosione, abbiamo cominciato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto, e ci stiamo riuscendo. Perché comunque tra di noi c'era l'amore, la stima, la simpatia, la complicità, tutto quello che fa riuscire una coppia, tranne il sesso. E abbiamo ricominciato a farlo, più e meglio di prima. Sto riuscendo a perdonarlo; come ho già detto, il perdono non ce lo si può imporre, nasce da dentro, se si ama. Ed io mi sono resa conto, proprio ora, che lo amo ancora, e anche lui ha capito che mi ama ancora. Mi ha detto che non mi ha più tradita, che non ce n'è bisogno, perché non gli manca più quel che gli mancava prima.
> Però... c'è un però. Sto tenendo alta la guardia, più che per reale sospetto che lui continui a tradirmi, per razionalità, perché razionalmente penso "chi me lo dice che non sta mentendo?"
> Ho trovato il modo di controllare, ho trovato il pin del cellulare. L'ultima chiamata alla escort è di metà settembre, prima che io scoprissi tutto. E le altre chiamate sono tutte di numeri che conosco. Altrimenti, controllo. Ma finora è tutto a posto. Naturalmente mi auguro che vada avanti così.
> Quel che mi chiedo ora, però, è questo: se domani, dopodomani, tra un mese, o non so quando, dovessi scoprire invece un'altra chiamata, come comportarmi? Far finta di niente, ormai so che non paga. Dirgli che l'ho scoperto, ma come? Cioè, come l'ho scoperto, visto che non potrei dirgli che ho visto le chiamate? Seguirlo, beccarlo sul fatto?
> ...



Forse non ricordo bene la tua storia, o forse non capisco bene io.

Scusa ma se tu un giorno dovessi scoprire che ti tradisce nuovamente, come problema avresti il chiederti, come dirglielo? 
Ma non sarebbe da farsi le valige ed andarsene.


----------



## Simy (8 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse non ricordo bene la tua storia, o forse non capisco bene io.
> 
> *Scusa ma se tu un giorno dovessi scoprire che ti tradisce nuovamente, come problema avresti il chiederti, come dirglielo?
> Ma non sarebbe da farsi le valige ed andarsene*.



:umile:


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> ... da quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva tradita. All'inizio non sapevo cosa fare, mi sono sfogata qui, e ho deciso di far scoppiare la bomba. Dopo l'esplosione, abbiamo cominciato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto, e ci stiamo riuscendo. Perché comunque tra di noi c'era l'amore, la stima, la simpatia, la complicità, tutto quello che fa riuscire una coppia, tranne il sesso. E abbiamo ricominciato a farlo, più e meglio di prima. Sto riuscendo a perdonarlo; come ho già detto, il perdono non ce lo si può imporre, nasce da dentro, se si ama. Ed io mi sono resa conto, proprio ora, che lo amo ancora, e anche lui ha capito che mi ama ancora. Mi ha detto che non mi ha più tradita, che non ce n'è bisogno, perché non gli manca più quel che gli mancava prima.
> Però... c'è un però. Sto tenendo alta la guardia, più che per reale sospetto che lui continui a tradirmi, per razionalità, perché razionalmente penso "chi me lo dice che non sta mentendo?"
> Ho trovato il modo di controllare, ho trovato il pin del cellulare. L'ultima chiamata alla escort è di metà settembre, prima che io scoprissi tutto. E le altre chiamate sono tutte di numeri che conosco. Altrimenti, controllo. Ma finora è tutto a posto. Naturalmente mi auguro che vada avanti così.
> Quel che mi chiedo ora, però, è questo: se domani, dopodomani, tra un mese, o non so quando, dovessi scoprire invece un'altra chiamata, come comportarmi? Far finta di niente, ormai so che non paga. Dirgli che l'ho scoperto, ma come? Cioè, come l'ho scoperto, visto che non potrei dirgli che ho visto le chiamate? Seguirlo, beccarlo sul fatto?
> ...


boh. fo fatica a coniugare amore e Sfiducia.      forse dovresti prima chiederti perchè fai così


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> ... da quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva tradita. All'inizio non sapevo cosa fare, mi sono sfogata qui, e ho deciso di far scoppiare la bomba. Dopo l'esplosione, abbiamo cominciato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto, e ci stiamo riuscendo. Perché comunque tra di noi c'era l'amore, la stima, la simpatia, la complicità, tutto quello che fa riuscire una coppia, tranne il sesso. E abbiamo ricominciato a farlo, più e meglio di prima. Sto riuscendo a perdonarlo; come ho già detto, il perdono non ce lo si può imporre, nasce da dentro, se si ama. Ed io mi sono resa conto, proprio ora, che lo amo ancora, e anche lui ha capito che mi ama ancora. Mi ha detto che non mi ha più tradita, che non ce n'è bisogno, perché non gli manca più quel che gli mancava prima.
> Però... c'è un però. Sto tenendo alta la guardia, più che per reale sospetto che lui continui a tradirmi, per razionalità, perché razionalmente penso "chi me lo dice che non sta mentendo?"
> Ho trovato il modo di controllare, ho trovato il pin del cellulare. L'ultima chiamata alla escort è di metà settembre, prima che io scoprissi tutto. E le altre chiamate sono tutte di numeri che conosco. Altrimenti, controllo. Ma finora è tutto a posto. Naturalmente mi auguro che vada avanti così.
> Quel che mi chiedo ora, però, è questo: se domani, dopodomani, tra un mese, o non so quando, dovessi scoprire invece un'altra chiamata, come comportarmi? Far finta di niente, ormai so che non paga. Dirgli che l'ho scoperto, ma come? Cioè, come l'ho scoperto, visto che non potrei dirgli che ho visto le chiamate? Seguirlo, beccarlo sul fatto?
> ...



Se mi fido non controllo ...se controllo non vivo bene...
e vivere su chi va là non mi piace...
Io per stare bene devo vivere bene ,se questo non è faccio dei tagli netti...

Poi forse un mese è un pò pochino per parlare di perdono ...


----------



## Annuccia (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se mi fido non controllo ...se controllo non vivo bene...
> e vivere su chi va là non mi piace...
> Io per stare bene devo vivere bene ,se questo non è faccio dei tagli netti...
> 
> Poi forse un mese è un pò pochino per parlare di perdono ...


io al suo posto...vista la freschezza della cosa...ne parlerei bene bene...
se un uomo va ad escort potrebbe rifarlo,magari facendo piu attenzione..
parla con tuo marito angelica...
cerca di capire cosa lo ha spinto a pagare il sesso...
pretendi sincerità riguardo a scelte future
non è facile
ma se siete uniti come dici potete farcela
il dialogo è importante specie in questi casi
ascoltalo senza aggredirlo e fatti ascoltare con altrettanta pazienza
parlatene una volta per tutte...
fatelo
e non ci sarà bisogno di pin e di detective


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io al suo posto...vista la freschezza della cosa...ne parlerei bene bene...
> se un uomo va ad escort potrebbe rifarlo,magari facendo piu attenzione..
> parla con tuo marito angelica...
> cerca di capire cosa lo ha spinto a pagare il sesso...
> ...


:singleeye:concordo....
sei stata sul pero in questi giorni?


----------



## Annuccia (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :singleeye:concordo....
> sei stata sul pero in questi giorni?



:rotfl:sono caduta appena adesso....


----------



## Angelica (8 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io al suo posto...vista la freschezza della cosa...ne parlerei bene bene...
> se un uomo va ad escort potrebbe rifarlo,magari facendo piu attenzione..
> parla con tuo marito angelica...
> cerca di capire cosa lo ha spinto a pagare il sesso...
> ...


Lo abbiamo già fatto, in realtà. E' tutto chiaro, quel che è successo e perché è successo. Da quel che ne è emerso teoricamente dovrei fidarmi. E in effetti mi sto fidando, ma credo di dover comunque tenere alta la guardia, non si sa mai.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:sono caduta appena adesso....




A ecco :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (8 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A ecco :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



peropoli è troppo caotica devo dire....:rotfl:
:rotfl:ti spingono giù a forza....

ecco sono tornata a dire scemenze!!!!!


----------



## Angelica (8 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non credo serva che te lo dica io ma :
> 
> 
> il pin "privato" serve per nascondere quello che non vuoi gli altri vedano. Se non avesse nulla da nascondere ti direbbe il suo pin.
> ...




Le so queste cose. Ti spiego meglio. Lui ha due cellulari. Uno lo usa abitualmente, e non ha pin, lo controllo quando voglio, anche se prima non lo avevo mai fatto. L'altro è un vecchio cellulare, con una vecchia scheda di un altro gestore, che non usa più da tempo, ed è quello con il pin. Salvati ci sono numeri di vecchi amici e parenti che sono stati riportati sul nuovo (per modo di dire, ce l'ha da dieci anni la nuova scheda) cellulare, e i numeri di due o tre escort, salvati con il nome delle tizie, tanto sapeva che non avevo il pin. Non cancella le telefonate perché ci sono tutte, fino al venti settembre. Ma non sa che ho il pin.
 E comunque non ci vuole nulla a salvare il telefono dell'amante (che non è un'amante, sono escort) come secondo numero di un amico o parente, è vero, ma non ci vuole nemmeno niente a chiamare quel numero e vedere chi risponde... 



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Magari ho frainteso ma ...1 ad 1 palla al centro??


Non so cos'hai capito. Se hai capito che anch'io l'ho tradito, hai frainteso, si. Io non tradisco, non ho mai tradito. Puoi non crederci, ma sappi che non siamo tutti uguali a questo mondo, c'è anche chi non tradisce.
Ho detto che prima non spiavo e ora avevo motivo di farlo, perché LUI mi ha tradita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peropoli è troppo caotica devo dire....:rotfl:
> :rotfl:ti spingono giù a forza....
> 
> ecco sono tornata a dire scemenze!!!!!


ciao Annù


----------



## Annuccia (8 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> [/LIST]
> Le so queste cose. Ti spiego meglio. Lui ha due cellulari. Uno lo usa abitualmente, e non ha pin, lo controllo quando voglio, anche se prima non lo avevo mai fatto. L'altro è un vecchio cellulare, con una vecchia scheda di un altro gestore, che non usa più da tempo, ed è quello con il pin. Salvati ci sono numeri di vecchi amici e parenti che sono stati riportati sul nuovo (per modo di dire, ce l'ha da dieci anni la nuova scheda) cellulare, e i numeri di due o tre escort, salvati con il nome delle tizie, tanto sapeva che non avevo il pin. Non cancella le telefonate perché ci sono tutte, fino al venti settembre. Ma non sa che ho il pin.
> E comunque non ci vuole nulla a salvare il telefono dell'amante (che non è un'amante, sono escort) come secondo numero di un amico o parente, è vero, ma non ci vuole nemmeno niente a chiamare quel numero e vedere chi risponde...
> 
> ...



mai dire mai cara ragazza e mai dire sempre....


----------



## Annuccia (8 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Annù


ciao tesora
mi siete mancati....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> E infatti non fa l'offeso, ci mancherebbe. Non mi ha dato il pin perché non gliel'ho chiesto, del resto nemmeno lui ha il mio, non abbiamo l'abitudine di spiare. O meglio, io ce l'ho adesso, ma è motivata, direi. Si deve riguagnare la fiducia, ma non si può stare nemmeno ogni minuto a chiedere fammi vedere questo e fammi vedere quello. Hai ragione però, gli chiedo di farmi vedere il telefono o di darmi il pin, per dimostrarmi che mi posso fidare.


non si chiama spiare, ma ispezione. chi ha fatto il militare sa di cosa parlo. fiducia massima, meglio controllare, per non fargli abbassare la guardia


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> peropoli è troppo caotica devo dire....:rotfl:
> :rotfl:ti spingono giù a forza....
> 
> ecco sono tornata a dire scemenze!!!!!




uè.. eccola qui


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo già fatto, in realtà. E' tutto chiaro, quel che è successo e perché è successo. Da quel che ne è emerso teoricamente dovrei fidarmi. E in effetti mi sto fidando, ma credo di dover comunque tenere alta la guardia, non si sa mai.




Ciao Angelica, un mese non è nulla per poter dire di aver ritrovato l'armonia e la serenità nel rapporto.
Infatti, tu sei tutto fuorché serena, ma è perfettamente nella norma.
Dici che ti stai fidando, ma invece controlli continuamente: questo non è fidarsi!
Ma, ripeto, è normale, ci siamo passati un po' tutti di lì.
Col tempo smetterai il controllo, che tra l'altro è stancante e non fa vivere bene, almeno io ti auguro che sia così, altrimenti entreresti in una spirale ossessiva ed estenuante, una cosa di cui non puoi fare a meno e che ti renderebbe la vita difficile.
E comunque, te lo dico, che se lui ha ancora qualcosa da nasconderti riuscirebbe a nascondertelo bene questa volta, non credi che dopo diventino più scaltri e attenti?
Quindi, oltretutto, è anche inutile oltre che farti male.
La fiducia la riacquisterai piano piano, col tempo, e mai del tutto (mia opinione).
Cerca solo di alimentare quella fiamma di amore e di passione che è rinata fra voi, affina il tuo intuito e tanto dialogo.
E vivi anche alla giornata, prendendone il meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao tesora
> mi siete mancati....


Tu a noi , no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu a noi , no.


parla per te


----------



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> parla per te
> View attachment 5964


Che ne so io! a me sta antipatica, quindi pensavo stesse antipatica a tutti.

Che poi alla fin fine sarà perchè ha la chianozza nel petto?

Fatti dire da lei cosa è la chianozza.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sparta_cus (9 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> ... da quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva tradita. All'inizio non sapevo cosa fare, mi sono sfogata qui, e ho deciso di far scoppiare la bomba. Dopo l'esplosione, abbiamo cominciato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto, e ci stiamo riuscendo. Perché comunque tra di noi c'era l'amore, la stima, la simpatia, la complicità, tutto quello che fa riuscire una coppia, tranne il sesso. E abbiamo ricominciato a farlo, più e meglio di prima. Sto riuscendo a perdonarlo; come ho già detto, il perdono non ce lo si può imporre, nasce da dentro, se si ama. Ed io mi sono resa conto, proprio ora, che lo amo ancora, e anche lui ha capito che mi ama ancora. Mi ha detto che non mi ha più tradita, che non ce n'è bisogno, perché non gli manca più quel che gli mancava prima.
> Però... c'è un però. Sto tenendo alta la guardia, più che per reale sospetto che lui continui a tradirmi, per razionalità, perché razionalmente penso "chi me lo dice che non sta mentendo?"
> Ho trovato il modo di controllare, ho trovato il pin del cellulare. L'ultima chiamata alla escort è di metà settembre, prima che io scoprissi tutto. E le altre chiamate sono tutte di numeri che conosco. Altrimenti, controllo. Ma finora è tutto a posto. Naturalmente mi auguro che vada avanti così.
> Quel che mi chiedo ora, però, è questo: se domani, dopodomani, tra un mese, o non so quando, dovessi scoprire invece un'altra chiamata, come comportarmi? Far finta di niente, ormai so che non paga. Dirgli che l'ho scoperto, ma come? Cioè, come l'ho scoperto, visto che non potrei dirgli che ho visto le chiamate? Seguirlo, beccarlo sul fatto?
> ...



Ciao, io sono della corrente del Carpe diem, per cui ora che siete ritornati in armonia da tutti i punti di vista non starei a preoccuparmi per fatti che forse un giorno, chissà, magari.....e quindi prenderei con allegria e fiducia tutto quello che arriva di buono. Dovesse arrivare quel giorno (ma perchè poi?) valuterai le problematiche e le ragioni in quel momento ma veramente non starei a stressarmi da ora!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> [/LIST]
> Le so queste cose. Ti spiego meglio. Lui ha due cellulari. Uno lo usa abitualmente, e non ha pin, lo controllo quando voglio, anche se prima non lo avevo mai fatto. L'altro è un vecchio cellulare, con una vecchia scheda di un altro gestore, che non usa più da tempo, ed è quello con il pin. Salvati ci sono numeri di vecchi amici e parenti che sono stati riportati sul nuovo (per modo di dire, ce l'ha da dieci anni la nuova scheda) cellulare, e i numeri di due o tre escort, salvati con il nome delle tizie, tanto sapeva che non avevo il pin. *Non cancella le telefonate perché ci sono tutte, fino al venti settembre. Ma non sa che ho il pin.
> *E comunque non ci vuole nulla a salvare il telefono dell'amante (che non è un'amante, sono escort) come secondo numero di un amico o parente, è vero, ma non ci vuole nemmeno niente a chiamare quel numero e vedere chi risponde...


si possono cancellare anche telefonare singole.. eh!! 

In ogni caso la soluzione è solo a lungo termine. Chiedigli il pin e digli che ancora non ti fidi del tutto. Controlla e ricontrolla. Fino a quando non ti fiderai di più.

io ho smesso da tempo di controllare e di fidarmi... facciano quello che vogliono. Basta che me lo vengano e dire  



> Non so cos'hai capito. Se hai capito che anch'io l'ho tradito, hai frainteso, si. Io non tradisco, non ho mai tradito. Puoi non crederci, ma sappi che non siamo tutti uguali a questo mondo, c'è anche chi non tradisce.
> Ho detto che prima non spiavo e ora avevo motivo di farlo, perché LUI mi ha tradita.


difatti era una domanda 

ora è chiaro.


----------



## Fran (9 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> ... da quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva tradita. All'inizio non sapevo cosa fare, mi sono sfogata qui, e ho deciso di far scoppiare la bomba. Dopo l'esplosione, abbiamo cominciato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto, e ci stiamo riuscendo. Perché comunque tra di noi c'era l'amore, la stima, la simpatia, la complicità, tutto quello che fa riuscire una coppia, tranne il sesso. E abbiamo ricominciato a farlo, più e meglio di prima. Sto riuscendo a perdonarlo; come ho già detto, il perdono non ce lo si può imporre, nasce da dentro, se si ama. Ed io mi sono resa conto, proprio ora, che lo amo ancora, e anche lui ha capito che mi ama ancora. Mi ha detto che non mi ha più tradita, che non ce n'è bisogno, perché non gli manca più quel che gli mancava prima.
> Però... c'è un però. Sto tenendo alta la guardia, più che per reale sospetto che lui continui a tradirmi, per razionalità, perché razionalmente penso "chi me lo dice che non sta mentendo?"
> Ho trovato il modo di controllare, ho trovato il pin del cellulare. L'ultima chiamata alla escort è di metà settembre, prima che io scoprissi tutto. E le altre chiamate sono tutte di numeri che conosco. Altrimenti, controllo. Ma finora è tutto a posto. Naturalmente mi auguro che vada avanti così.
> Quel che mi chiedo ora, però, è questo: se domani, dopodomani, tra un mese, o non so quando, dovessi scoprire invece un'altra chiamata, come comportarmi? Far finta di niente, ormai so che non paga. Dirgli che l'ho scoperto, ma come? Cioè, come l'ho scoperto, visto che non potrei dirgli che ho visto le chiamate? Seguirlo, beccarlo sul fatto?
> ...



Ciao Angelica!
Ti capisco... 
La mia storia é ben diversa. Non ho subito un tradimento vero e proprio ma "virtuale"...
Quindi il fatto di controllarlo, di sapere e di sbirciare ossessiona anche me.
Anche io, come te, ho perdonato. Non sento di aver avuto molta scelta, il perdono é stata la naturale conseguenza di un coinvolgimento troppo forte da tutte e due le parti. 
Non sappiamo vivere separati e non crediamo esista al mondo qualcuno che possa darci di piú o darci di meglio. 
Non so se vale lo stesso anche per te.

In realta` credo che quello che ci succeda non sia mancanza di fiducia nell'altro. 
Mi spiego. Pensando alla mia situazione (e forse anche alla tua) credo che il problema sorga nella mia testa. Credo che qualcosa la` dentro gridi: "controlla, controlla, controlla,...meglio sapere tutto subito, meglio scoprire tutto subito...cerca, cerca, cerca,....scopri, scopri, scopri..."
Se cerco di pensare razionalmente invece, cioé pensando ai discorsi affrontati 27 miliardi di volte, alle stesse conclusioni tratte e a come LUI reagisce ogni volta che tiro fuori il discorso... so benissimo che tutto potrebbe fare tranne che ferirmi un'altra volta! 

La paura che viene spesso a me é che un giorno SI DIMENTICHI di quanto siamo stati male, e si faccia fregare di nuovo dal pistolino bastardo che ha in tra le gambe... Siamo giovani e abbiamo un chiaro progetto di vita insieme. Ho paura che quando arrivera` ai 50 anni si dimentichi... 
Ma sono sicurissima che i prossimi anni li posso vivere serena. 

Io comunque queste cose gliele dico. Gli dico spesso che io ho bisogno di controllarlo! E lui allora mi da il suo telefono e li comincio a spulciare... poi mi da il suo pc, e rispulcio di nuovo... ecc... e daje ridaje... finché non metto a tacere la stupida vocina nel cervello che grida. 
Quello che mi sento di dirti é di parlare liberamente con il tuo lui, dirgli che tu non puoi stare tranquilla cosí, dall'oggi al domani. E non sentirti mai in colpa!
Ogni tanto mi dico: "Cazzo, se continuo cosí prima o poi si stufa e mi manda a cagare!", ma poi subito rifletto e penso che se mai lo dovesse fare, si rivelerebbe proprio un gran doppio bastardo, perché oltre al danno la beffa! E se mai si stufasse significherebbe che il suo amore non é "abbastanza" per una come me... e quindi... prego, la porta é quella!

Quindi penso... Ora tu stai zitto e subisci queste mie seghe mentali e se mi passano bene altrimenti....subisci e basta! NON É FACILE SUPERARE UN TRADIMENTO!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Novembre 2012)

Fran ha detto:


> Ciao Angelica!
> Ti capisco...
> La mia storia é ben diversa. Non ho subito un tradimento vero e proprio ma "virtuale"...
> Quindi il fatto di controllarlo, di sapere e di sbirciare ossessiona anche me.
> ...



Scusa Fran...
ma ci vuole poco a  cancellare tracce da pc e cellulare....


----------



## Fran (10 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa Fran...
> ma ci vuole poco a  cancellare tracce da pc e cellulare....


Ciao Luna! 
Scusa ma cosa centra? Anzi! Lo so benissimo che non ci vuole niente a cancellare le prove, proprio per questo dico che, nel mio caso specifico, non è un problema di mancanza di fiducia nell'altro. Io quando "controllo" in realtà nemmeno più controllo. È come spulciare un po' per inerzia. So che non ha più niente da nascondere ma devo farlo capire alla vocina nel cervello e non a me stessa. 
Facendo così la metto a tacere. 
Quella vocina non è sorta in me a caso, ma solo dopo il "tradimento". E non si trova in testa per caso, ma sono i "rimasugli" della sofferenza inflittami.

È difficile da spiegare. Mi capisci?
Forse tu dici che non dovrei comunque fidarmi, alla base?
Se fosse così non potrei fare più niente per salvare il rapporto. Ma in realtà mi fido! 
È proprio qui che volevo arrivare.

Baci, buon weekend!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Novembre 2012)

Fran ha detto:


> Ciao Angelica!
> Ti capisco...
> La mia storia é ben diversa. Non ho subito un tradimento vero e proprio ma "virtuale"...
> Quindi il fatto di controllarlo, di sapere e di sbirciare ossessiona anche me.
> ...


Quando vieni tradito nella maggior parte delle volte ti si aprono gli occhi, la persona con cui hai vissuto diventa una persona a se stante, capisci immediatamente che non è l'esternazione di te. La tua paura come quella di chi ha aperto il 3D sta nell'accettare che siamo persone distinte e separate, sta nell'accettare che una separazione potrebbe sempre avvenire, e stiamo sempre a cercare scuse nel voler essere certi che, verrai avvertito con raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno se qualcosa si ri spezza nella coppia e avviene quello che più temi.
Forse sarebbe ora di capire che io, tu come tutti gli altri, o con i nostri partner o da soli, la vita va vissuta serenamente. Chi adesso sta con noi, divide la sua vita con noi, e noi con loro. Un evento ci separerà? bene starò male ma affronterò la vita e saprò vivermela, anche senza chi l'ha divisa con me per così tanto tempo.


----------



## lunaiena (10 Novembre 2012)

Fran ha detto:


> Ciao Luna!
> Scusa ma cosa centra? Anzi! Lo so benissimo che non ci vuole niente a cancellare le prove, proprio per questo dico che, nel mio caso specifico, non è un problema di mancanza di fiducia nell'altro. Io quando "controllo" in realtà nemmeno più controllo. È come spulciare un po' per inerzia. *So che non ha più niente da nascondere ma devo farlo capire alla vocina nel cervello e non a me stessa. *
> Facendo così la metto a tacere.
> Quella vocina non è sorta in me a caso, ma solo dopo il "tradimento". E non si trova in testa per caso, ma sono i "rimasugli" della sofferenza inflittami.
> ...


no dico che se una vuole salvare un rapporto deve fidarsi ....
non avevo capito il neretto....

Altrettanto...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che ne so io! a me sta antipatica, quindi pensavo stesse antipatica a tutti.
> 
> Che poi alla fin fine sarà perchè ha la chianozza nel petto?
> 
> Fatti dire da lei cosa è la chianozza.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ehilà mi era sfuggita cotanta gentilezza e fascino....
tesoro mio caro la "chianozza" non è così tanto "chiana" e poi anche se piccola è comunque bella.....
e questo mica è solo un giudizio mio....

e poi oltre quelle ci sono altre cose...

ciao claudio


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ehilà mi era sfuggita cotanta gentilezza e fascino....
> tesoro mio caro la "chianozza" non è così tanto "chiana" e poi anche se piccola è comunque bella.....
> e questo mica è solo un giudizio mio....
> 
> ...


Ciao Annù.

Sei mancata anche a me. :bacio:


----------



## Angelica (12 Novembre 2012)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Ciao, io sono della corrente del Carpe diem, per cui ora che siete ritornati in armonia da tutti i punti di vista non starei a preoccuparmi per fatti che forse un giorno, chissà, magari.....e quindi prenderei con allegria e fiducia tutto quello che arriva di buono. Dovesse arrivare quel giorno (ma perchè poi?) valuterai le problematiche e le ragioni in quel momento ma veramente non starei a stressarmi da ora!


Ciao Spartacus. Si, credo che sarà proprio quello che farò. Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno risposto, che mi hanno fatto capire che la strada da percorrere è quella del dialogo, della fiducia, e della serenità. Se accadrà di nuovo, valuterò di nuovo la situazione. Credo che continuerò comunque a controllare le chiamate, visto che finora, il fatto di non trovare le chiamate che temo, mi sta ridando serenità.
Per quelli che mi hanno fatto notare che si possono cancellare le tracce dai telefoni e dal computer: probabilmente mi ritenete più ingenua di quella che sono: lo so benissimo che si può cancellare tutto dal telefono... dal telefono, appunto, ma non dal database del gestore telefonico... basta avere la password per controllare il traffico...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*50*



Angelica ha detto:


> il fatto di non trovare le chiamate che temo, mi sta ridando serenità.
> Per quelli che mi hanno fatto notare che si possono cancellare le tracce dai telefoni e dal computer: probabilmente mi ritenete più ingenua di quella che sono: lo so benissimo che si può cancellare tutto dal telefono... dal telefono, appunto, ma non dal database del gestore telefonico... basta avere la password per controllare il traffico...



salve...posso darti un piccolo consiglio ? Non controllare più nulla...lascia stare.
State andando bene. Questo è l'essenziale. Fai una piccola prova, per una settimana
elimina questo stress, che è soprattutto un danno per te.
te lo dice una persona che ho controllato, invano, dei telefoni...fino a quando mia moglie
non ne ha fatto sparire due (non uno, due cellulari). Fino a quando non se n'è comprato uno
nuovo con diversa compagnia telefonica. Guarda caso, meno controllabile.
E' nuovo fiammante...  
Lo ha detto l'amministratore del forum un mese fa, gli sms dei cellulari non si controllano,
duole dirlo ma purtroppo è così. Possiamo averne danni enormi destinati a ripercuotersi nel futuro.
Fidati di lui, anche se dovesse dirti "non mi fido più di te".
Altrimenti non costruirete nulla in futuro. 

ti saluto e....buona fortuna


----------



## Angelica (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> salve...posso darti un piccolo consiglio ? Non controllare più nulla...lascia stare.
> State andando bene. Questo è l'essenziale.


Si, hai ragione, come tutti quelli che mi hanno invitato alla serenità, alla fiducia, e al dialogo. Stiamo andando bene è questo è l'essenziale, si.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fai una piccola prova, per una settimana
> elimina questo stress, che è soprattutto un danno per te.


Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, all'inizio, anzi non l'ho detto proprio, ma non è che ogni minuto, ogni giorno, sto a controllare. Ho controllato una volta subito dopo, un po' più spesso all'inizio, ma ora non lo sto facendo abitualmente, a parte i primi giorni poi l'avrò fatto un paio di volte. Cerco di fidarmi, ma è normale, dopo così poco tempo, avere dei momenti di dubbio, e allora controllo, più per rassicurarmi che per altro; e finora, il controllo mi ha rassicurata. Solo che mi sono chiesta, quando ho aperto questa discussione, cosa avrei fatto in caso contrario, e ho chiesto consiglio a chi ci è già passato. Quindi una prova di una settimana in realtà già l'ho fatta, anche più lunga. Qualche volta, ti ripeto, il dubbio assale, sempre meno spesso.




Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti saluto e....buona fortuna


Grazie, con tutto il cuore


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, all'inizio, anzi non l'ho detto proprio, ma non è che ogni minuto, ogni giorno, sto a controllare. Ho controllato una volta subito dopo, un po' più spesso all'inizio, ma ora non lo sto facendo abitualmente, a parte i primi giorni poi l'avrò fatto un paio di volte. Cerco di fidarmi, ma è normale, dopo così poco tempo, avere dei momenti di dubbio, e allora controllo, più per rassicurarmi che per altro; e finora, il controllo mi ha rassicurata. Solo che mi sono chiesta, quando ho aperto questa discussione, cosa avrei fatto in caso contrario, e ho chiesto consiglio a chi ci è già passato. Quindi una prova di una settimana in realtà già l'ho fatta, anche più lunga. Qualche volta, ti ripeto, il dubbio assale, sempre meno spesso.


scusami se non avevo letto tutto il thread, abbastanza lungo. Mi sembri molto forte e motivata ad andare avanti,
l'essenziale è che non vinca in te l'ossessione, che ti porta alla rovina soprattutto dal punto di vista psicologico; 
come hai detto tu è passato veramente
poco tempo dalla scoperta. Se controlli, corri i tuoi rischi come evidenziato (forse) da altre persone.
Io mi sono decisamente rovinato, facendo una specie di karakiri. O meglio mi sono infilato uno spillone nel cuore,
giusto per mettere la classica "ciliegina sulla torta". C'era un pc non più usato in casa, l'ho fatto controllare 
circa un mesetto fa e domani
mi portano un dischettino  che da quanto mi hanno annunciato contiene qualcosa.
il cellulare, come un pc, sono quasi banche dati, inutile cancellare, a parte che poi esistono programmi in grado di 
recuperare dopo sette resettazioni 
ecco spero di aver dato un quadro dei rischi che si corrono...si fa più in fretta a recuperare un rapporto
fin che  possibile, perchè più scavi più trovi m..... scusando l'espressione poco felice. 
ciao rinnovo il saluto


----------



## Angelica (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> C'era un pc non più usato in casa, l'ho fatto controllare
> circa un mesetto fa e domani
> mi portano un dischettino  che da quanto mi hanno annunciato contiene qualcosa.
> il cellulare, come un pc, sono quasi banche dati, inutile cancellare, a parte che poi esistono programmi in grado di
> recuperare dopo sette resettazioni


Mi dispiace...


----------



## Annuccia (13 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> salve...posso darti un piccolo consiglio ? Non controllare più nulla...lascia stare.
> State andando bene. Questo è l'essenziale. Fai una piccola prova, per una settimana
> *elimina questo stress, che è soprattutto un danno per te.*
> te lo dice una persona che ho controllato, invano, dei telefoni...fino a quando mia moglie
> ...


è vero è stressante....
è stressante perchè lo fai con il cuore in gola...
è stressante perchè anche se non trovi nulla pensi che lui abbia fatto sparire le tracce
è stressante perchè se trovi qualcosa che magari non ha importanza per te assume un valore simbolico che te la dice male...
è stressante.

e poi ricorda
se si vuole nascondere lo farà meglio...

quindi energia sprecata.


se decidi come hai fatto di continuare fallo "normalmente"...


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

no, non posso tradire. sono cocciuta. se è quello è quello.


----------



## Valeniente (13 Novembre 2012)

*più scavi e più...*

Ha ragione chi ha scritto che più si scava più si trova merda, ma io non riesco a non farlo.

Ho scoperto che le mandava messaggi anche mentre eravamo al ristorante, mentre eravamo in ferie, al mattino presto, in piena notte, e vuole farmi credere che non le interessava, che rispondeva solo alle sue chiamate.

Addirittura che discuteva per convincerla a non farmelo sapere, inutilmente.

Lo odio, profondamente, perchè pur chiedendo scusa non mi dice ancora la verità.


----------



## Andrea68 (13 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> ...non siamo tutti uguali a questo mondo, c'è anche chi non tradisce...


esatto, allora la domanda del secolo è: ci si può fidare di chi ha già tradito la nostra fiducia?
anch'io mi pongo da quasi due anni questa domanda. E la mia risposta al momento è no e tu me lo confermi, dal momento che continui a controllarlo, anche se solo "ogni tanto".
Ti resta sempre un pur piccolo sospetto che possa farlo ancora, o, almeno nel mio caso, che se l'ha fatto vuol dire che non mi ama, non mi rispetta, etc, etc.
Certo, c'è tradimento e tradimento, ma siamo poi così sicuri che esistano tradimenti perdonabili e altri no?
Poi ognuno è libero di convivere con una persona di cui non si fida completamente..


----------



## Valeniente (13 Novembre 2012)

*come si da a perdonare davvero un tradimento?*



Andrea68 ha detto:


> esatto, allora la domanda del secolo è: ci si può fidare di chi ha già tradito la nostra fiducia?
> anch'io mi pongo da quasi due anni questa domanda. E la mia risposta al momento è no e tu me lo confermi, dal momento che continui a controllarlo, anche se solo "ogni tanto".
> Ti resta sempre un pur piccolo sospetto che possa farlo ancora, o, almeno nel mio caso, che se l'ha fatto vuol dire che non mi ama, non mi rispetta, etc, etc.
> Certo, c'è tradimento e tradimento, ma siamo poi così sicuri che esistano tradimenti perdonabili e altri no?
> Poi ognuno è libero di convivere con una persona di cui non si fida completamente..



Il problema è proprio questo, il cuore, la paura della solitudine, indurrebbero al perdono, ma poi che vita sarebbe?


----------



## Andrea68 (13 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Lo odio, profondamente, perchè pur chiedendo scusa non mi dice ancora la verità


E' una frase molto dura, ma condivido in pieno. Anche nel mio caso la cosa che non sono riuscito a perdonare è stata la negazione a oltranza dell'evidenza, il prendermi in giro fino alla fine


----------



## Valeniente (13 Novembre 2012)

*verità e bugie*

Mio marito ha negato anche davanti a fatti eloquenti, sosteneva che 'lei' era una pazza, una logorroica, che si inventava la cosa.

Io, stupida, davanti ai primi segnali, pur rimanendo nel dubbio, ho cercato di credergli, cosi oggi, che tutto è emerso, mi sento pure idiota.

Non riesco a fargli confessare che tipo di storia sia stata, purtroppo durata  6 anni, cosa che lui minimizza, ma è ormai appurato sia cosi.

Ormai per me è un ossessione, non riesco a pensare ad altro che non sia scoprire la verità.

Può un uomo sostenere che non le interessava e telefonarle e mandarle messaggi giorno e notte? Anche mentre eravamo insieme.

Uno che prima di allora detestava il telefono e non sapeva neppure cosa fosse i messaggi, e io ignoravo avesse imparata a mandarli, nel frattempo non me ne ha mai inviato UNO, uno solo, eppure sono sempre in viaggio, cosa della quale ha approfittato.

La mia scoperta è recente, DEVO decidere cosa fare della nostra vita, lui non vorrebbe ci lasciassimo, ma io?


----------



## Andrea68 (13 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Può un uomo sostenere che non le interessava e telefonarle e mandarle messaggi giorno e notte? Anche mentre eravamo insieme


ovviamente no, è solamente quello che vuole farti credere. Comportamento molto vigliacco.
Perchè non apri una discussione sul tuo caso?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2012)

*gestore telefonico manda un avviso al cellulare*



Angelica ha detto:


> Ciao Spartacus. Si, credo che sarà proprio quello che farò. Grazie a tutti quelli che hanno risposto, che mi hanno fatto capire che la strada da percorrere è quella del dialogo, della fiducia, e della serenità. Se accadrà di nuovo, valuterò di nuovo la situazione. Credo che continuerò comunque a controllare le chiamate, visto che finora, il fatto di non trovare le chiamate che temo, mi sta ridando serenità.
> Per quelli che mi hanno fatto notare che si possono cancellare le tracce dai telefoni e dal computer: probabilmente mi ritenete più ingenua di quella che sono: lo so benissimo che si può cancellare tutto dal telefono... dal telefono, appunto, ma non dal database del gestore telefonico... basta avere la password per controllare il traffico...


Che io sappia quando si controlla il traffico telefonico di un cellulare il gestore invia il msg al numero in questione che il  cellulare è appena stato controllato.


----------



## Valeniente (13 Novembre 2012)

*Discussione.*



Andrea68 ha detto:


> ovviamente no, è solamente quello che vuole farti credere. Comportamento molto vigliacco.
> Perchè non apri una discussione sul tuo caso?


Perchè soffro già tanto cosi, ho litigato furiosamente un'ora fa, sto diventando persino manesca, ogni cosa nuova che scopro mi fa infuriare e lo aggredisco. Lui non reagisce, mi chiede solo scusa, non mi aveva mai visto piangere.

La ragione mi dice di mandarlo via, ma poi so che sarebbe la disperazione, conviviamo da 32 anni, tre figli, mai una crisi o problemi tra noi. PRIMA.


----------



## Andrea68 (13 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Perchè soffro già tanto cosi, ho litigato furiosamente un'ora fa, sto diventando persino manesca, ogni cosa nuova che scopro mi fa infuriare e lo aggredisco. Lui non reagisce, mi chiede solo scusa, non mi aveva mai visto piangere.
> 
> La ragione mi dice di mandarlo via, ma poi so che sarebbe la disperazione, conviviamo da 32 anni, tre figli, mai una crisi o problemi tra noi. PRIMA.


mi dispiace per te, credo di poterti capire, anche per me si tratta di una convivenza senza problemi per quasi 20 anni...
purtroppo non si finisce mai di conoscere le persone. A volte ti sorprendono in positivo, altre volte ti deludono


----------



## dammi un nome (13 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Perchè soffro già tanto cosi, ho litigato furiosamente un'ora fa, sto diventando persino manesca, ogni cosa nuova che scopro mi fa infuriare e lo aggredisco. Lui non reagisce, mi chiede solo scusa, non mi aveva mai visto piangere.
> 
> La ragione mi dice di mandarlo via, ma poi so che sarebbe la disperazione, conviviamo da 32 anni, tre figli, mai una crisi o problemi tra noi. PRIMA.



sei anni in cui mai ti sei accorta di nulla, probabilmente perchè viaggi molto ?


( benvenuta Vale )


----------



## Valeniente (13 Novembre 2012)

*mai*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> sei anni in cui mai ti sei accorta di nulla, probabilmente perchè viaggi molto ?
> 
> 
> ( benvenuta Vale )


Come facevo ad accorgermi?  Con me non era cambiato, avevamo/abbiamo un  ottima intesa sessuale, tanti impegni, non sono mai stata gelosa, mai curato, lui ha un lavoro che lo tiene fuori casa fino a tardi, diciamo che più che sospetti sono stata avvisata, sicuramente lei sperava mi lasciasse. Non ha fatto i conti bene sulla nostra storia.
Sono io che adesso devo decidere cosa fare, lui vuole stare con me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Perchè soffro già tanto cosi, ho litigato furiosamente un'ora fa, sto diventando persino manesca, ogni cosa nuova che scopro mi fa infuriare e lo aggredisco. Lui non reagisce, mi chiede solo scusa, non mi aveva mai visto piangere.
> 
> La ragione mi dice di mandarlo via, ma poi so che sarebbe la disperazione, conviviamo da 32 anni, tre figli, mai una crisi o problemi tra noi. PRIMA.


Benvenuta Valeniente. Da quanto tempo hai scoperto?


----------



## Angelica (14 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che io sappia quando si controlla il traffico telefonico di un cellulare il gestore invia il msg al numero in questione che il cellulare è appena stato controllato.


Si. Infatti bisogna anche cancellare il messaggio dal cellulare. Per fare questo bisogna avere a disposizione anche il celllulare.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Ha ragione chi ha scritto che più si scava più si trova merda, ma io non riesco a non farlo.
> Ho scoperto che le mandava messaggi anche mentre eravamo al ristorante, mentre eravamo in ferie, al mattino presto, in piena notte, e vuole farmi credere che non le interessava, che rispondeva solo alle sue chiamate.
> Addirittura che discuteva per convincerla a non farmelo sapere, inutilmente. Lo odio, profondamente, perchè pur chiedendo scusa non mi dice ancora la verità.


ciao Vale anche da parte mia...purtroppo non aspettarti ammissioni del caro maritino, 
se non a fronte di prove schiaccianti.
sms In piena notte non esiste proprio, si scrive solo a persone strettissime (amica intima, al limite del tradimento)
oppure all'amante vera e propria. 
Ti assicuro che l'esperienza insegna questo, il traditore nega in modo ostinato.
Per la faccenda degli eccessi di ira, un consiglio spassionato.
Prendila come esperienza personale, ti eviterà di passare dalla parte del torto...
ricorri ad uno specialista e fatti prescrivere un ansiolitico. Ricorrere alle benzodiazepine
purtroppo a volte è necessario, per me sono m..... ma mi hanno aiutato mille volte
a contenere i nervi di fronte a smaccate provocazioni del partner.
E qualche goccia anche per dormire, non fa male, ripeto dovrebbero essere cose da
prendere per periodi limitati e sotto stretto controllo dello specialista, ma dormire un buon
numero di ore è essenziale.
Coraggio ! 
parlane con amiche strettissime o con persone di assoluta fiducia, sfogarti fa bene.

g.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Novembre 2012)

*come cosa lo ha spinto?*



Annuccia ha detto:


> io al suo posto...vista la freschezza della cosa...ne parlerei bene bene...
> se un uomo va ad escort potrebbe rifarlo,magari facendo piu attenzione..
> parla con tuo marito angelica...
> cerca di capire cosa lo ha spinto a pagare il sesso...
> ...


Angelica non spiega il perchè, ma non avevano più rapporti sessuali, ed è strano da chi si dice innamorata.

Sarò strana io, ma questo neppure lo considererei tradimento.

E' capitata la stessa situazione ad una mia parente, lei però non dormiva MAI con il marito, come si può in questi casi stupirsi se LUI, o fosse anche una LEI, becca altrove?

La cosa strada è che il marito di Angelica sia ricorso ad escort, ma non si chiamano PUTTANE?


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Angelica non spiega il perchè, ma non avevano più rapporti sessuali, *ed è strano da chi si dice innamorata.*
> 
> Sarò strana io, ma questo neppure lo considererei tradimento.
> 
> ...




Ma vedi, a volte si attraversano nel matrimonio periodi di stanca pur continuandosi ad amare, è tutto nella norma.
Riguardo all'ultima frase che scrivi: perché la ritieni una cosa strana che suo marito sia ricorso alle escort, termine molto in voga per darsi un'importanza...e quasi (o senza il quasi) motivo di orgoglio per chi se l'è dato...!!:mrgreen:

Dove avrebbe dovuto andare??

Riguardo al considerarlo o meno tradimento: anch'io la penso come te, neanche per me è un vero tradimento.
Attenzione però a sbandierare questa tesi perché ti fanno nera come è già successo anche a me!!:unhappy:


----------



## Valeniente (25 Novembre 2012)

*PSICOFARMACI?   NON CI PENSO PROPRIO.*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao Vale anche da parte mia...purtroppo non aspettarti ammissioni del caro maritino,
> se non a fronte di prove schiaccianti.
> sms In piena notte non esiste proprio, si scrive solo a persone strettissime (amica intima, al limite del tradimento)
> oppure all'amante vera e propria.
> ...


Riguardo a parlarne con amiche intime, ne ho una sola e mi vedrò a breve con lei, già messa al corrente del fatto, e che conosce bene mio marito, definito da lei, e purtroppo ha ragione, superficiale da sempre. 

Per qunto riguarda gli ansiolitici, mai, non certo per colpa del verme che si sono sposata.

Purtroppo hai ragione, la verità 'vera' da lui non la saprò mai, ma mi scoccia anche cercare di parlare con LEI.

Vado a momenti, purtroppo sono pochi quelli sereni, è successo da poco, ma il pensiero va continuamente lì.

Ormai per consolarmi mi autoconvinco di lasciar passare il Natale e rimando la decisione FINALE a gennaio.


----------



## Valeniente (25 Novembre 2012)

*escort*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi, a volte si attraversano nel matrimonio periodi di stanca pur continuandosi ad amare, è tutto nella norma.
> Riguardo all'ultima frase che scrivi: perché la ritieni una cosa strana che suo marito sia ricorso alle escort, termine molto in voga per darsi un'importanza...e quasi (o senza il quasi) motivo di orgoglio per chi se l'è dato...!!:mrgreen:
> 
> Dove avrebbe dovuto andare??
> ...


Io la penso cosi, se mio marito fosse andato a puttane, pur non capendone la necessità, nel nostro caso avendo sempre avuto rapporti, anche quando aveva l'amante, a mia insaputa, me ne sarei subito fatta una ragione e perdonato facilmente, puchè smettesse.

Scoprire che se la faceva con una giovane e da sei anni è diverso, moltoooooooo diversooooooo!

Certo ho letto di peggio, purtroppo per qualcuno, mariti che si sono fatti come amante l'amica del cuore della moglie e pure testimone di nozze, poi ci critiano se le chiamiamo TROIE, MA COSA SONO PERSONE SIMILI?


----------



## Tebina (25 Novembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> mi dispiace per te, credo di poterti capire, anche per me si tratta di una convivenza senza problemi per quasi 20 anni...
> purtroppo non si finisce mai di conoscere le persone. A volte ti sorprendono in positivo, altre volte ti deludono


Non è vero che è stata una convivenza senza problemi per vent'anni, se lei non è una traditrice. Vuol dire che tu sei stato almeno distratto.
Perchè i fedeli che tradiscono lo fanno per mancanze nella coppia.

O tua moglie zompava da un letto all'altro?


----------



## Valeniente (25 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benvenuta Valeniente. Da quanto tempo hai scoperto?


Da un mese scarso, anche se sono una stupida, i segnali erano chiari già due anni fa, ho voluto credergli e mi do dell'idiota.

Avrei dovuto sequestrargli allora il cellulare e leggere i suoi smg, soprattutto dopo averne letto casualmente ma chiarimmo, di lei.

Mi sarei risparmiata due anni di cornificazione e condivioe sessuale.


----------



## Valeniente (25 Novembre 2012)

*errore*

' dopo averne letto uno, casualmente, ma chiarissimo, di lei' e lui ancora a darle della pazza paranoica, ricollegando la cosa ad un suo precedente avvertimento alla mia famiglia di una loro relazione. 

Si può essere più idiote di così?

E' vero, da allora i sospetti li ho sempre avuti, ma non poteva bastarmi il primo segnale?

Cambiava qualcosa in meglio se il loro rapporto si fosse interrotto due anni fa?  4 anni invece di 6?  Forse sarebbe stato o stesso un dramma, anche se mi sarei sentita meno presa in giro e meno cretina.


----------



## Diletta (26 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Io la penso cosi, se mio marito fosse andato a puttane, pur non capendone la necessità, nel nostro caso avendo sempre avuto rapporti, anche quando aveva l'amante, a mia insaputa, *me ne sarei subito fatta una ragione e perdonato facilmente*, puchè smettesse.
> 
> Scoprire che se la faceva con una giovane e da sei anni è diverso, moltoooooooo diversooooooo!
> 
> Certo ho letto di peggio, purtroppo per qualcuno, mariti che si sono fatti come amante l'amica del cuore della moglie e pure testimone di nozze, poi ci critiano se le chiamiamo TROIE, MA COSA SONO PERSONE SIMILI?




Ma è ovvio che è così.
Non si può neanche fare un paragone fra andare con una escort e avere una relazione.
Nel tuo caso, te l'ho già detto e lo sai anche tu, c'è stato il sentirsi ancora desiderato, prestante e seducente. Si sarebbe sentito uguale anche nel caso di una amante più attempata, figuriamoci con una così giovane.
Tuo marito si sentiva un galletto...e poi te l'ha spiegato anche lui.
Ha fatto "solo" un errore pazzesco e lo ripeto: l'ha mandata trooooppo alle lunghe...
Fuori tempo massimo, o quasi.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Non è vero che è stata una convivenza senza problemi per vent'anni, se lei non è una traditrice. Vuol dire che tu sei stato almeno distratto.
> Perchè i fedeli che tradiscono lo fanno per mancanze nella coppia.
> 
> O tua moglie zompava da un letto all'altro?


sinceramente problemi tra noi due non mi sembrava ce ne fossero, in nessun campo. Poi, certo, qualche litigio, ma nulla di preoccupante.
Appena l'ho scoperta ho subito pensato a quali potessero essere le mie mancanze che l'avevano spinta a tradirmi. Però davvero, non perchè mi creda un marito modello, anzi, ma non sono riuscito a trovarmi colpe tali da giustificare un comportamento del genere


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2012)

Valeniente ha detto:


> Riguardo a parlarne con amiche intime, ne ho una sola e mi vedrò a breve con lei, già messa al corrente del fatto, e che conosce bene mio marito, definito da lei, e purtroppo ha ragione, superficiale da sempre.
> Per qunto riguarda gli ansiolitici, mai, non certo per colpa del verme che si sono sposata.
> Purtroppo hai ragione, la verità 'vera' da lui non la saprò mai, ma mi scoccia anche cercare di parlare con LEI.
> Vado a momenti, purtroppo sono pochi quelli sereni, è successo da poco, ma il pensiero va continuamente lì.
> Ormai per consolarmi mi autoconvinco di lasciar passare il Natale e rimando la decisione FINALE a gennaio.


vabbè....esattamente la mia situazione 
(almeno mi auguro che non ci siano figli, nel tuo caso)

se davvero riesci a non prendere nulla è moooolto meglio.
Robaccia le medicine, robaccia...che però in certi casi sono necessari per salvarti
la vita e per evitare di passare dalla parte del torto, quando di ragione ne abbiamo da vendere.
Coraggio, facciamoci coraggio tutti insieme perché siamo veramente tanti in questo genere di situazioni.
Io ci sono finito in un c.i.m. ed è stata una delle cose più degradanti della mia vita...
umiliazioni su umiliazioni . Tanta vergogna, e mi credevo forte ma la cosa più disgraziata
è stata essere definito "pazzo" dalla signora consorte.
Tieni duro.

ospite "g"


----------



## xena (27 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> ... da quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva tradita. All'inizio non sapevo cosa fare, mi sono sfogata qui, e ho deciso di far scoppiare la bomba. Dopo l'esplosione, abbiamo cominciato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto, e ci stiamo riuscendo. Perché comunque tra di noi c'era l'amore, la stima, la simpatia, la complicità, tutto quello che fa riuscire una coppia, tranne il sesso. E abbiamo ricominciato a farlo, più e meglio di prima. Sto riuscendo a perdonarlo; come ho già detto, il perdono non ce lo si può imporre, nasce da dentro, se si ama. Ed io mi sono resa conto, proprio ora, che lo amo ancora, e anche lui ha capito che mi ama ancora. Mi ha detto che non mi ha più tradita, che non ce n'è bisogno, perché non gli manca più quel che gli mancava prima.
> Però... c'è un però. Sto tenendo alta la guardia, più che per reale sospetto che lui continui a tradirmi, per razionalità, perché razionalmente penso "chi me lo dice che non sta mentendo?"
> Ho trovato il modo di controllare, ho trovato il pin del cellulare. L'ultima chiamata alla escort è di metà settembre, prima che io scoprissi tutto. E le altre chiamate sono tutte di numeri che conosco. Altrimenti, controllo. Ma finora è tutto a posto. Naturalmente mi auguro che vada avanti così.
> Quel che mi chiedo ora, però, è questo: se domani, dopodomani, tra un mese, o non so quando, dovessi scoprire invece un'altra chiamata, come comportarmi? Far finta di niente, ormai so che non paga. Dirgli che l'ho scoperto, ma come? Cioè, come l'ho scoperto, visto che non potrei dirgli che ho visto le chiamate? Seguirlo, beccarlo sul fatto?
> ...


Ora pensa a recuperare il vostro rapporto, e pensa positivo: per quanto ti sembri strano questo tradimento è stato l'impulso per riunirvi come coppia a farvi ritrovare l'affiatamento e la complictà di un tempo in campo sessuale. A lui mancava solo quello, altrimenti non avrebbe chiamato una escort, quindi dal momento che avete ricominciato gli è passato lo sghiribizzo...


----------



## Andrea68 (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vabbè....esattamente la mia situazione
> (almeno mi auguro che non ci siano figli, nel tuo caso)
> 
> se davvero riesci a non prendere nulla è moooolto meglio.
> ...


dai racconta, almeno ci consoliamo tra di noi


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sinceramente problemi tra noi due non mi sembrava ce ne fossero, in nessun campo. Poi, certo, qualche litigio, ma nulla di preoccupante.
> Appena l'ho scoperta ho subito pensato a quali potessero essere le mie mancanze che l'avevano spinta a tradirmi. Però davvero, non perchè mi creda un marito modello, anzi, ma non sono riuscito a trovarmi colpe tali da giustificare un comportamento del genere



da parte tua certo che non trovi mancanze, sei il tradito.
ma lei cosa ha detto? Perchè ti ha tradito?


----------



## Andrea68 (27 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> da parte tua certo che non trovi mancanze, sei il tradito.
> ma lei cosa ha detto? Perchè ti ha tradito?


molte volte le ho chiesto perchè l'abbia fatto e fondamentalmente mi ha sempre risposto che si è fatta intortare da lui, che la faceva sentire desiderata, al centro dell'attenzione.
la cosa che mi ha dato e mi da più fastidio è che lei lo conosceva benissimo, sapeva che lui ci aveva provato con quasi tutte le mogli degli amici spesso riuscendoci. Tra l'altro andava a letto anche con la sua migliore amica e nemmeno questo l'ha fermata. Questo davvero non riesco a perdonarlo


----------



## Diletta (28 Novembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> molte volte le ho chiesto perchè l'abbia fatto e fondamentalmente mi ha sempre risposto che si è fatta intortare da lui, *che la faceva sentire desiderata, al centro dell'attenzione.*
> la cosa che mi ha dato e mi da più fastidio è che lei lo conosceva benissimo, sapeva che lui ci aveva provato con quasi tutte le mogli degli amici spesso riuscendoci. Tra l'altro andava a letto anche con la sua migliore amica e nemmeno questo l'ha fermata. Questo davvero non riesco a perdonarlo




...ed è sempre così.
Questo deve far riflettere come l'essere umano sia così tanto debole e vulnerabile da cedere e fare uno dei gesti peggiori nell'ambito della coppia.
Ma dimmi, sei ancora insieme a lei?
E quanto tempo è passato?
Niente è perdonabile in queste situazioni, si può voltar pagina, ma quanto a perdono...


----------



## Andrea68 (28 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ed è sempre così.
> Questo deve far riflettere come l'essere umano sia così tanto debole e vulnerabile da cedere e fare uno dei gesti peggiori nell'ambito della coppia.
> Ma dimmi, sei ancora insieme a lei?
> E quanto tempo è passato?
> Niente è perdonabile in queste situazioni, si può voltar pagina, ma quanto a perdono...


Sono passati quasi due anni. All'inizio ho minacciato di andarmene, poi i figli, i soldi mi hanno 'convinto' ad aspettare un po'. Ma non sarei sincero se non ammettessi che forse non sono sicuro di volermi allontanare da lei. Eppure nel frattempo ho trovato 'sfogo' con un'altra per la quale ho anche un po' perso la testa..
Ogni giorno vorrei andarmene, sono anche andato a vedere diversi mini appartamenti, ma poi mi manca il coraggio..


----------



## Diletta (28 Novembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> Sono passati quasi due anni. All'inizio ho minacciato di andarmene, poi i figli, i soldi mi hanno 'convinto' ad aspettare un po'. Ma non sarei sincero se non ammettessi che forse non sono sicuro di volermi allontanare da lei. Eppure nel frattempo ho trovato 'sfogo' con un'altra per la quale ho anche un po' perso la testa..
> Ogni giorno vorrei andarmene, sono anche andato a vedere diversi mini appartamenti, ma poi mi manca il coraggio..


Ma cos'è che ti tiene legato a lei oltre i figli?
C'è ancora del sentimento?


----------



## Andrea68 (28 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cos'è che ti tiene legato a lei oltre i figli?
> C'è ancora del sentimento?


non lo so nemmeno io, ma ora non riesco nemmeno a baciarla, mi da quasi fastidio. Anche se l'attrazione fisica c'è ancora.
ovviamente dell'affetto c'è, ma non credo sia amore.
so di dovermi allontanare, devo solamente trovare il coraggio e il modo giusto di dirlo ai figli


----------



## Diletta (29 Novembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> non lo so nemmeno io, ma ora non riesco nemmeno a baciarla, mi da quasi fastidio. Anche se l'attrazione fisica c'è ancora.
> ovviamente dell'affetto c'è, ma non credo sia amore.
> so di dovermi allontanare, devo solamente trovare il coraggio e il modo giusto di dirlo ai figli




Infatti è normale non riuscire nemmeno a baciarla, forse meno normale è continuare a farlo e a farci altro.
Eppure si fa...
Nel tuo caso è più forte il disgusto e anche forse il disprezzo.
Molto difficile come situazione, ma quando ci si rende conto di non essere più una coppia e si sono perse le speranze per esserlo in futuro è inevitabile dover prendere una decisione drastica, figli o non figli.
Perché se non stai bene tu interiormente non trasmetti niente di positivo a loro, solo un brutto clima...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vabbè....esattamente la mia situazione
> (almeno mi auguro che non ci siano figli, nel tuo caso)
> 
> se davvero riesci a non prendere nulla è moooolto meglio.
> ...


Abbiamo tre figli, tutti maggiorenni ma oggi i problemi non li risolvi con la maggiore età, una cerca inutilmente lavoro, una studia e una lavora.

Mio marito non ha osato proprio darmi della pazza, anche se si è beccato almeno 3 schiaffoni e altro in testa, ha provato a dare della pazza a lei, e mi è toccato pure difenderla. Comodo scoparsi una e poi darle della pazza e linfomane.

Ormai sono dell'idea che solo un miracolo potrebbe tenerci ancora insieme, dipende solo da me. Il problem è che soffro meno all'idea di lasciarlo, anche se sarà dura restare sola alla mia età e dopo trent'anni insieme, che a pensare quotidianamente a tutte le bugie, i sotterfugi, e le scopate che si è fatto con lei in questi anni e poi pure con me. BASTARDOINFAMEE'DIRENIENTE.


----------



## Andrea68 (29 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti è normale non riuscire nemmeno a baciarla, forse meno normale è continuare a farlo e a farci altro.
> Eppure si fa...
> Nel tuo caso è più forte il disgusto e anche forse il disprezzo.
> Molto difficile come situazione, ma quando ci si rende conto di non essere più una coppia e si sono perse le speranze per esserlo in futuro è inevitabile dover prendere una decisione drastica, figli o non figli.
> Perché se non stai bene tu interiormente non trasmetti niente di positivo a loro, solo un brutto clima...


da quello che dici credo che tu abbia capito bene la situazione. Mi fa rabbia pensare che lei adesso è tranquilla e io sono qui che mi rovino la vita perchè non so ancora cosa sia meglio fare. Nemmeno me la fossi cercata io questa situazione...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2012)

*tieni duro*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Abbiamo tre figli, tutti maggiorenni ma oggi i problemi non li risolvi con la maggiore età, una cerca inutilmente lavoro, una studia e una lavora.
> Mio marito non ha osato proprio darmi della pazza, anche se si è beccato almeno 3 schiaffoni e altro in testa, ha provato a dare della pazza a lei, e mi è toccato pure difenderla. Comodo scoparsi una e poi darle della pazza e ninfomane.
> Ormai sono dell'idea che solo un miracolo potrebbe tenerci ancora insieme, dipende solo da me. Il problema è che soffro meno all'idea di lasciarlo, anche se sarà dura restare sola alla mia età e dopo trent'anni insieme, che a pensare quotidianamente a tutte le bugie, i sotterfugi, e le scopate che si è fatto con lei in questi anni e poi pure con me. BASTARDO INFAME E' DIRE
> NIENTE.


qui si sovrappongono le discussioni....sto rispondendo a Valeniente, spero
(perchè il thread iniziale era di Angelica,mi pare di aver letto che sia una giurista o qualcosa del genere).
Non so a chi è andata peggio...esser presi per pazzi e per persone che "si fanno i film" è quanto
di peggio possa capitare, un senso di ingiustizia terribile.
Non legittimo la violenza ma hai fatto bene a tirargli qualche sganassone...
a 'sta gente infame, con 3 figli e con pensa minimamente alla famiglia.
Un solo consiglio, se posso: non avere paura !!! Non avere paura 
di restare sola...a me l'hanno rigirata in questo modo ipocrita, "tu temi la solitudine"
NO, io ho più paura delle menzogne e delle prese per i fondelli. 
Se i figli sono già grandetti allora la cosa è agevolata....30 anni buttati nel cesso
davvero non so più che dirti....mi vergogno solo che esistono certi "omuncoli".

Tieni duro Vale! E decidi, decidiamoci 
ospite "g"


----------



## Valeniente (29 Novembre 2012)

*Grazie.*

Grazie davvero, oggi è una giornata nera.


----------



## Andrea68 (29 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> qui si sovrappongono le discussioni....sto rispondendo a Valeniente, spero
> (perchè il thread iniziale era di Angelica,mi pare di aver letto che sia una giurista o qualcosa del genere).
> Non so a chi è andata peggio...esser presi per pazzi e per persone che "si fanno i film" è quanto
> di peggio possa capitare, un senso di ingiustizia terribile.
> ...


omuncoli e donnuncole :smile:
teniamo duro e, giustamente, non facciamoci prendere più in giro


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> omuncoli e donnuncole :smile:
> teniamo duro e, giustamente, non facciamoci prendere più in giro


Omuncoli e donnuncole dei quali a torto o a ragione 
a suo tempo
ci siamo innamorati
abbiamo fatto promesse
sognato un avvenire assieme

Investito tutto il nostro mondo affettivo in loro.

Ma io sono minuscolo

Non ho mai conosciuto l'Amore con la A maiuscola

Ma tanti bei piccoli amorini colorati.

E di essi

Io: mi beo.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Omuncoli e donnuncole dei quali a torto o a ragione
> a suo tempo
> ci siamo innamorati
> abbiamo fatto promesse
> ...


è vero Conte, hai ragione , ma certe volte nella vita le persona cambiano
oppure le vedi in una diversa luce quando capitano certi fatti. Ed è semplicemente devastante !

ospite "g"


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è vero Conte, hai ragione , ma certe volte nella vita le persona cambiano
> oppure le vedi in una diversa luce quando capitano certi fatti. Ed è semplicemente devastante !
> 
> ospite "g"


:loso:

E non possiamo farci nulla...


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> da quello che dici credo che tu abbia capito bene la situazione. Mi fa rabbia pensare che lei adesso è tranquilla e io sono qui che mi rovino la vita perchè non so ancora cosa sia meglio fare. Nemmeno me la fossi cercata io questa situazione...



Ma com'è che lei è tranquilla?
Non può esserlo...
Se tu sei nel limbo lei lo sa, mi chiedo quindi come possa vivere serenamente e la decisione che devi prendere aleggerà sicuramente nell'aria, come se tutto quanto fosse sospeso, in attesa...
Ma quanto sono difficili certe decisioni...


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :loso:
> 
> E non possiamo farci nulla...




Vero, quando ormai tutto è compiuto...
Però si può sempre dare un corso diverso alla propria vita.
Ma sarà meglio o peggio?
E' questo il vero dilemma...


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vero, quando ormai tutto è compiuto...
> Però si può sempre dare un corso diverso alla propria vita.
> Ma sarà meglio o peggio?
> E' questo il vero dilemma...


eh...abbiamo capito Diletta...ma non è che una donna può stare
a sfogliare la margherita tutta la vita.
Tu la vuoi prendere la TUA decisione ?
Ti fidi di uno come tuo marito ? Se non c'è amore e rispetto....le conseguenze
vengono automatiche. 
Sarà meglio o peggio mi pare un pochino cabalistico, non abbiamo a disposizione la sfera
di cristallo, sappiamo che le separazioni hanno dei costi umani pesanti,
ma stare in cagnesco o a detestarsi per il resto dei propri giorni non mi pare una scelta azzeccata.
scusa l'intervento a gamba tesa....

ospite "g"


----------



## Andrea68 (30 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> stare in cagnesco o a detestarsi per il resto dei propri giorni non mi pare una scelta azzeccata


a me sembra che solitamente vada proprio a finire così. Ma giusto per darci un po' di speranza, qualcuno conosce coppie che dopo un tradimento sono tornate felici e serene come o meglio di prima? Io sinceramente no


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vero, quando ormai tutto è compiuto...
> Però si può sempre dare un corso diverso alla propria vita.
> Ma sarà meglio o peggio?
> E' questo il vero dilemma...


E chi può dirlo?
Ma dimmi Diletta...
Non so cosa pensare quando ci sono casi come quelli di Circe...
Sai anch'io a 15 anni volevo la mia donna ideale...
Invece ho avuto una serie di donne particolari...
Ecco io vorrei dire a Circe...ok...è andata così...ma ci sono tutti i tuoi amici del cuore...no?
E invece non ci sono mai stati....perchè ha avuto occhi orecchi e parole per un uomo solo.
E questo non è giusto.

E lui sa...che...tanto...
Lei non andrà mai via...


----------



## Andrea68 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma com'è che lei è tranquilla?
> Non può esserlo...
> Se tu sei nel limbo lei lo sa, mi chiedo quindi come possa vivere serenamente e la decisione che devi prendere aleggerà sicuramente nell'aria, come se tutto quanto fosse sospeso, in attesa...
> Ma quanto sono difficili certe decisioni...


lei sa che sono nel limbo, ma sa anche che finora ho abbaiato tanto ma non ho mai morso..
e la cosa che mi rende tutto più difficile è che quando le parlo il giorno dopo sembra che non le abbia detto nulla e tutto torna come prima.
mi sembra sempre di dover ricominciare da zero


----------



## Diletta (1 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh...abbiamo capito Diletta...ma non è che una donna può stare
> a sfogliare la margherita tutta la vita.
> Tu la vuoi prendere la TUA decisione ?
> Ti fidi di uno come tuo marito ? Se non c'è amore e rispetto....le conseguenze
> ...



Carissimo ospite "g"
stavo parlando in generale pensando allo sconvolgimento che abbiamo nella fase in cui sappiamo che dobbiamo prendere una strada per poi seguirla, e l'indecisione, del tutto legittima, che ne deriva. 
Io sono già un pezzo avanti...la decisione l'ho presa: sono restata con lui.
E restare con lui vuol dire tutto tranne stare in cagnesco o detestarsi, questo è ovvio.
Vuol dire ricominciare a guardarlo con gli occhi dell'amore, amore che va ricercato e alimentato dentro di noi e unito anche ad un po' di commiserazione per quelle che sono state le sue mancanze.
Quindi: ok, diamoci pure del tempo, tutto il tempo di cui si ha bisogno e poi sarà l'animo stesso ad indicare la via più giusta per noi, per il nostro benessere, o quanto meno, la via migliore dell'altra.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissimo ospite "g"
> stavo parlando in generale pensando allo sconvolgimento che abbiamo nella fase in cui sappiamo che dobbiamo prendere una strada per poi seguirla, e l'indecisione, del tutto legittima, che ne deriva.
> Io sono già un pezzo avanti...la decisione l'ho presa: sono restata con lui.
> E restare con lui vuol dire tutto tranne stare in cagnesco o detestarsi, questo è ovvio.
> ...


scusami Diletta, evidentemente sei in una fase successiva rispetto ai nostri precedenti colloqui.
Mi fa piacere che ci sia stata una svolta, mi pare che mesi fa non abbia avuto parole di particolare
"elogio" nei confronti del marito. 
Mi eri parsa tutt'altro che propensa ad un perdono sempre che si possa perdonare....
Meglio così ad ogni modo. soprattutto per te. 

saluto
ospite "g"


----------



## Circe off line (1 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi può dirlo?
> Ma dimmi Diletta...
> Non so cosa pensare quando ci sono casi come quelli di Circe...
> Sai anch'io a 15 anni volevo la mia donna ideale...
> ...


Conte, ho letto x caso! Come lei non andrà mai via? Mi pare ovvio! Se c'è uno che un giorno potrebbe farlo sarà lui! E non é detto che non possa succedere.....ho imparato a camminare da sola dopo questa mazzata....sto solo seduta davanti ad un fiume a meditare....lui non é certo di niente te l'assicuro!


----------



## Innominata (1 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> a me sembra che solitamente vada proprio a finire così. Ma giusto per darci un po' di speranza, qualcuno conosce coppie che dopo un tradimento sono tornate felici e serene come o meglio di prima? Io sinceramente no


Dopo UN tradimento si', a me e' successo. Fortunatamente non hai aggiunto "per sempre", se no non avrei potuto risponderti:mrgreen:. Otto anni fa fui tradita, e non fu esattamente una passeggiata. Ma quel tradimento ebbe veramente da dire qualcosa, non so come fece bene ad entrambi, e per noi seguirono anni di grande calore e reciprocita'. Ricordo quel post-tradimento come uno dei periodi piu' vivi e rasserenanti della nostra vita coniugale. cosi' non si puo' dire del SECONDO tradimento, quello di quest'estate. Gia' il fatto che sia il secondo induce a diverse congetture...ma nonostante cio', secondo me dipende da tradimento a tradimento. Insomma non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali. E dipende anche dal momento storico in cui ti prendono.


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusami Diletta, evidentemente sei in una fase successiva rispetto ai nostri precedenti colloqui.
> Mi fa piacere che ci sia stata una svolta, mi pare che mesi fa non abbia avuto parole di particolare
> "elogio" nei confronti del marito.
> Mi eri parsa tutt'altro che propensa ad un perdono sempre che si possa perdonare....
> ...



Sono stata parecchio ferma ad un bivio e piena di contraddizioni interne: un giorno un pensiero e il giorno dopo, se non addirittura nella stessa giornata, un'idea completamente opposta, ma questo stato d'animo è ben conosciuto dagli "addetti ai lavori" e non dico quindi niente di nuovo.
Ma ciò che era importante era rimanere fermi, in attesa di vedere gli sviluppi, senza essere precipitosi. Intanto continuavo a lavorare su me stessa interrogandomi su cosa volevo esattamente dalla vita e valutando la situazione a tutto tondo. 
E più ero confusa e più aspettavo...
Poi, la decisione presa dalla mente e dal cuore alleati.
Perché se non si ama non è possibile pensare di stare accanto a chi ci ha così delusi, ed è già difficile così...
Ho compreso e quello che non riesco a comprendere non è perdonabile, ho "semplicemente" deciso di voltar pagina e di dare a lui un'altra possibilità perché la merita la nostra unione.
Non è quindi questione di "elogi" perché qui non c'è da elogiare proprio nessuno. Lo sbaglio c'è e rimane, gli ho solo dato un'altra occasione per riscattarsi e per dimostrarmi che non ho fatto un errore clamoroso a concedergliela.
Vedremo...come abbiamo già detto la sfera di cristallo non ce l'ha nessuno, ma una cosa è certa: queste esperienze fortificano l'animo e ci fanno avere meno paura del mondo.


----------



## Andrea68 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono stata parecchio ferma ad un bivio e piena di contraddizioni interne: un giorno un pensiero e il giorno dopo, se non addirittura nella stessa giornata, un'idea completamente opposta, ma questo stato d'animo è ben conosciuto dagli "addetti ai lavori" e non dico quindi niente di nuovo.
> Ma ciò che era importante era rimanere fermi, in attesa di vedere gli sviluppi, senza essere precipitosi. Intanto continuavo a lavorare su me stessa interrogandomi su cosa volevo esattamente dalla vita e valutando la situazione a tutto tondo.
> E più ero confusa e più aspettavo...
> Poi, la decisione presa dalla mente e dal cuore alleati.
> ...


sono molto contento per te, ma vorrei sapere una cosa: tu riesci ad essere veramente serena e pronta a "ricominciare" oppure il dubbio che lui possa ricascarci ti assilla?


----------



## Diletta (4 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> sono molto contento per te, ma vorrei sapere una cosa: tu riesci ad essere veramente serena e pronta a "ricominciare" oppure il dubbio che lui possa ricascarci ti assilla?



Ti sembrerà strano, ma non sono assillata dal dubbio che lui ci ricaschi. Penso che non lo farà perché c'è stato troppo malessere e troppo dolore. Penso che si sia davvero reso conto di quanto dolore mi abbia causato e, se tiene a me, farà di tutto per non rischiare di infliggermelo di nuovo.   

Inoltre, abbiamo dato un nuovo assetto al nostro rapporto e ci siamo dati nuove regole. Se verranno infrante e sto pensando naturalmente a lui, non ci sarà nessun'altra occasione di rimediare e sarà finita. 
Sono diventata fatalista in questo: le nostre scelte dipendono unicamente da noi, quindi, in caso di deviazione, prenderei atto che il nostro matrimonio non gli stava così tanto a cuore, quindi...lo dichiarerei insalvabile e fine della storia.
Mi chiedi se sono veramente serena, vedi, io credo che non siamo più gli stessi di prima. Qualcosa, come un velo di malinconia, una leggera stonatura, c'è e resterà sempre. Ci saranno sicuramente dei periodi in cui il pensiero non cascherà più lì, ma ci saranno dei momenti in cui i ricordi brutti torneranno e daranno fastidio. 
Il tempo aiuterà tanto, come per tutte le cose...e ci si potrà convivere, penso.
Sono ancora in "rodaggio", non ti so dire...
La mia sfida, che è poi quella di molti, è riuscire a vederlo come è realmente e ad accettarlo per quello che è. Ora lui è totalmente reale, era l'immagine di prima a non esserlo in quanto illusoria (quindi delusione ai massimi storici!). 
E fare questo non è facile perché ha comportato e comporta un adattamento da parte mia nei riguardi della sua forma mentale che deve essere in linea con la mia mentalità e il mio modo di essere perché io non concedo nulla che non possa concedere.
Come vedi...siamo in cammino. Io, al momento, ho "solo" scelto di riprovarci perché nel cuor mio so che ne vale la pena. 
Intanto, la rabbia furiosa è sparita ed è già abbastanza...


----------



## Andrea68 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Inoltre, abbiamo dato un nuovo assetto al nostro rapporto e ci siamo dati nuove regole. Se verranno infrante e sto pensando naturalmente a lui, non ci sarà nessun'altra occasione di rimediare e sarà finita...


sei molto ammirevole per quello che hai deciso di fare, ci vuole anche coraggio.
non conosco bene la vostra storia, ma lui ti ha tradito una volta e poi si è pentito?
te lo chiedo perchè io non so come interpretare il comportamento di mia moglie; l'ho scoperta, l'ho perdonata ma dicendole che se ci fosse ricascata l'avrei lasciata e puntualmente dopo pochi mesi la ritrovo con lui. Dovrei considerarlo normale perchè ancora non le era passata, oppure ha tradito un'altra volta la mia fiducia e non è più degna della mia comprensione? questo è il mio dubbio continuo...


----------



## Diletta (5 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> sei molto ammirevole per quello che hai deciso di fare, ci vuole anche coraggio.
> non conosco bene la vostra storia, ma lui ti ha tradito una volta e poi si è pentito?
> te lo chiedo perchè io non so come interpretare il comportamento di mia moglie; l'ho scoperta, l'ho perdonata ma dicendole che se ci fosse ricascata l'avrei lasciata e puntualmente dopo pochi mesi la ritrovo con lui. Dovrei considerarlo normale perchè ancora non le era passata, oppure ha tradito un'altra volta la mia fiducia e non è più degna della mia comprensione? questo è il mio dubbio continuo...




La mia è una storia un pochino complicata. Diciamo che ho scoperto il suo lato oscuro, che per me non esisteva affatto, a seguito di quella che definiamo essere stata una "ricaduta": una sua voglia di rifarsi un'avventura, così, tanto per svagarsi...tanto non c'è niente di strano (dice lui!).
Di conseguenza mi sono trovata accanto all'improvviso un perfetto sconosciuto! Di qui tutto un percorso fatto insieme per cercare di salvare un'unione che è sempre stata ottima alla luce della eclatante scoperta della sua dichiarata non monogamia e di non considerare da parte sua il tradimento fisico come un vero e proprio tradimento.
Ma ora parliamo di te:
dici che non le era ancora passata, quindi è ovvio che tua moglie fosse coinvolta sentimentalmente, o credeva comunque di esserlo.
Cosa vuol dire che dopo pochi mesi la ritrovi con lui?
Come ce la ritrovi? Intendi a letto...?
Dovrei conoscere qualche dettaglio in più per poterti dire la mia opinione.
Che dialogo avete avuto e con che serietà tua moglie ha affrontato il dopo tradimento?
Mi sembra con molta leggerezza...se ci è ricascata, questo te lo devo dire.
Se crediamo in un rapporto e lo vogliamo salvare si sta lontano dalla tentazione con ogni mezzo perché non siamo più dei bambini.
Penso che volere sia potere e questo l'ho sempre pensato.
E' anche per questo che non ammetterò mai più un altro incidente del genere all'interno della mia coppia. Ora lui sa cosa mi ferisce a morte e se lo facesse nuovamente io non voglio più averci niente a che fare. 
Quindi, dimmi qualcosa in più, così ti posso dire la mia...


----------



## Sognatore (5 Dicembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> ... da quando ho scoperto che mio marito mi aveva tradita. All'inizio non sapevo cosa fare, mi sono sfogata qui, e ho deciso di far scoppiare la bomba. Dopo l'esplosione, abbiamo cominciato a ricostruire il nostro rapporto, e ci stiamo riuscendo. Perché comunque tra di noi c'era l'amore, la stima, la simpatia, la complicità, tutto quello che fa riuscire una coppia, tranne il sesso. E abbiamo ricominciato a farlo, più e meglio di prima. Sto riuscendo a perdonarlo; come ho già detto, il perdono non ce lo si può imporre, nasce da dentro, se si ama. Ed io mi sono resa conto, proprio ora, che lo amo ancora, e anche lui ha capito che mi ama ancora. Mi ha detto che non mi ha più tradita, che non ce n'è bisogno, perché non gli manca più quel che gli mancava prima.
> Però... c'è un però. Sto tenendo alta la guardia, più che per reale sospetto che lui continui a tradirmi, per razionalità, perché razionalmente penso "chi me lo dice che non sta mentendo?"
> Ho trovato il modo di controllare, ho trovato il pin del cellulare. L'ultima chiamata alla escort è di metà settembre, prima che io scoprissi tutto. E le altre chiamate sono tutte di numeri che conosco. Altrimenti, controllo. Ma finora è tutto a posto. Naturalmente mi auguro che vada avanti così.
> Quel che mi chiedo ora, però, è questo: se domani, dopodomani, tra un mese, o non so quando, dovessi scoprire invece un'altra chiamata, come comportarmi? Far finta di niente, ormai so che non paga. Dirgli che l'ho scoperto, ma come? Cioè, come l'ho scoperto, visto che non potrei dirgli che ho visto le chiamate? Seguirlo, beccarlo sul fatto?
> ...


Tradire è come fumare la prima sigaretta.
Ti piace il sapore, ma poi ti senti in colpa per quello che hai fatto e per le conseguenze...
Così lasci passare qualche giorno o qualche settimana, ma poi ne vai a cercare un'altra e un'altra ancora.
Ti piace il sapore, ti piace il leggero senso di stordimento che ti da il primo tiro, ti sembra di sentirti più grande è più interessante e poi, poi fumano in tanti....
Tradire è la stessa cosa, ti senti in colpa solo se ti beccano, perchè alla fine ti piace la sensazione e prima o poi lo rifai...


----------



## Diletta (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sognatore ha detto:


> Tradire è come fumare la prima sigaretta.
> Ti piace il sapore,* ma poi ti senti in colpa per quello che hai fatto* e per le conseguenze...
> Così lasci passare qualche giorno o qualche settimana, ma poi ne vai a cercare un'altra e un'altra ancora.
> Ti piace il sapore, ti piace il leggero senso di stordimento che ti da il primo tiro, ti sembra di sentirti più grande è più interessante e poi, poi fumano in tanti....
> Tradire è la stessa cosa, ti senti in colpa solo se ti beccano, perchè alla fine ti piace la sensazione e prima o poi lo rifai...




...e figuriamoci se il fedifrago non si sente in colpa neanche la prima volta!
In questo caso vedi uno scenario più che apocalittico!
Quindi, secondo te, non c'è rimedio perché non c'è redenzione, né tanto meno cambio di percorso per i traditori.
Quindi...cosa proponi?


----------



## Andrea68 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire che dopo pochi mesi la ritrovi con lui?
> Come ce la ritrovi? Intendi a letto...?
> Dovrei conoscere qualche dettaglio in più per poterti dire la mia opinione.
> Che dialogo avete avuto e con che serietà tua moglie ha affrontato il dopo tradimento?
> ...


dopo averla perdonata le avevo detto che se avessi visto che cercava di vedere o sentire in qualche modo l'altro, tra noi sarebbe finita. Lei negava con forza incredibile che volesse tornare da lui. In realtà io già sapevo che aveva ripreso a sentirsi via sms, ma ho voluto avvertirla nuovamente per vedere se riusciva a capire il rischio che correva. Ma poi li ho trovati insieme in macchina in un parcheggio all'una di notte...
Questa è la "leggerezza" con cui ha affrontato il dopo tradimento. E questo comportamento mi ha convinto che di me non è innamorata. Ma allora perchè adesso vuole a tutti i costi impedirmi di andarmene?


----------



## Spider (6 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> dopo averla perdonata le avevo detto che se avessi visto che cercava di vedere o sentire in qualche modo l'altro, tra noi sarebbe finita. Lei negava con forza incredibile che volesse tornare da lui. In realtà io già sapevo che aveva ripreso a sentirsi via sms, ma ho voluto avvertirla nuovamente per vedere se riusciva a capire il rischio che correva. Ma poi li ho trovati insieme in macchina in un parcheggio all'una di notte...
> Questa è la "leggerezza" con cui ha affrontato il dopo tradimento. E questo comportamento mi ha convinto che di me non è innamorata. Ma allora perchè adesso vuole a tutti i costi impedirmi di andarmene?


perchè se te ve vai di casa, lei non saprebbe come fare,
 come gestire la nuova situazione.
l'altro sicuramente non se la prende, e in fondo lei questo non lo vuole, vuole giocare,
 tenendosi stretto te e stuzzicando l'altro.

questo uno scenario possibile...

ma potrebbe anche essere, che ha bisogno di tempo per liquidare l'altro e non riesce a farlo di colpo,
si sentirebbe troppo stronza o mignotta ad agire cosi, verso l'altro, per cui 
allenta la situazione piano piano, fino a farla finire.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti sembrerà strano, ma non sono assillata dal dubbio che lui ci ricaschi. Penso che non lo farà perché c'è stato troppo malessere e troppo dolore. Penso che si sia davvero reso conto di quanto dolore mi abbia causato e, se tiene a me, farà di tutto per non rischiare di infliggermelo di nuovo.
> 
> Inoltre, abbiamo dato un nuovo assetto al nostro rapporto e ci siamo dati nuove regole. Se verranno infrante e sto pensando naturalmente a lui, non ci sarà nessun'altra occasione di rimediare e sarà finita.
> Sono diventata fatalista in questo: le nostre scelte dipendono unicamente da noi, quindi, in caso di deviazione, prenderei atto che il nostro matrimonio non gli stava così tanto a cuore, quindi...lo dichiarerei insalvabile e fine della storia.
> ...



:abbraccio:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> dopo averla perdonata le avevo detto che se avessi visto che cercava di vedere o sentire in qualche modo l'altro, tra noi sarebbe finita. Lei negava con forza incredibile che volesse tornare da lui. In realtà io già sapevo che aveva ripreso a sentirsi via sms, ma ho voluto avvertirla nuovamente per vedere se riusciva a capire il rischio che correva. Ma poi li ho trovati insieme in macchina in un parcheggio all'una di notte...
> Questa è la "leggerezza" con cui ha affrontato il dopo tradimento. E questo comportamento mi ha convinto che di me non è innamorata. Ma allora perchè adesso vuole a tutti i costi impedirmi di andarmene?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nella scoperta di un tradimento ci si chiarisce, si parla, si cerca di capire. Entrambi devono capire non soltanto chi viene tradito.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> dopo averla perdonata le avevo detto che se avessi visto che cercava di vedere o sentire in qualche modo l'altro, tra noi sarebbe finita. Lei negava con forza incredibile che volesse tornare da lui. In realtà io già sapevo che aveva ripreso a sentirsi via sms, ma ho voluto avvertirla nuovamente per vedere se riusciva a capire il rischio che correva. Ma poi li ho trovati insieme in macchina in un parcheggio all'una di notte...
> Questa è la "leggerezza" con cui ha affrontato il dopo tradimento. E questo comportamento mi ha convinto che di me non è innamorata. Ma allora perchè adesso vuole a tutti i costi impedirmi di andarmene?




Mi dispiace Andrea, ma mi associo a quello che ti ha detto Ultimo.
Il comportamento di tua moglie non lascia spazio ad un ulteriore perdono. Mi hai spiazzato col tuo racconto...
Però, lo puoi sentire solo tu se il tuo andar via è peggiore del tuo restare.
Poi, non so se avete figli e se sono piccoli...insomma, questo fatto cambierebbe lo scenario e anche la valutazione da parte tua sul da farsi.


----------



## Andrea68 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> potrebbe anche essere, che ha bisogno di tempo per liquidare l'altro e non riesce a farlo di colpo,
> si sentirebbe troppo stronza o mignotta ad agire cosi, verso l'altro, per cui
> allenta la situazione piano piano, fino a farla finire.


Non è il suo caso perché lei sa che l'altro ha fatto così con molte altre "brave mogli", cosa che peggiora ancora di più quello che ha fatto. Inoltre lei mi ha detto un giorno che lui le aveva detto che per lui lei era solamente una bella scopata... E lei si era anche offesa. Chissà poi perché me lo è venuta a dire


----------



## Andrea68 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> quando invece il traditore non chiarisce, e comunque non è diventato "sincero," ( per quanto possa essere un traditore) e questo/a si fa trovare in macchina con l'amante, io non vedo altre vie di uscita che mollarla. All'istante, senza spiegazioni, senza nulla. I discorsi che potrebbero esserci sarebbero soltanto atti alla separazione, e se ci sono dei figli, atti anche a garantire a loro la maggior serenità che gli si può dare in un divorzio ed in una situazione del genere.


Sono consapevole di questa situazione, ma è passato quasi un anno e ancora non sono riuscito a trovare il coraggio di andarmene. Tante minacce, ma di concreto nulla. Forse la mia paura di fare del male ai due figli, forse il non voler ammettere il fallimento del matrimonio..


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> Sono consapevole di questa situazione, ma è passato quasi un anno e ancora non sono riuscito a trovare il coraggio di andarmene. Tante minacce, ma di concreto nulla. Forse la mia paura di fare del male ai due figli, forse il non voler ammettere il fallimento del matrimonio..



Certo, saprai tu quali sono i motivi. Sottolineando e dando un valore importantissimo al discorso figli.

Il fallimento non arriva mai nel momento in cui sai assumerti le tue responsabilità, qualsiasi cosa si aggiusta se trovi la strada giusta da compiere, e questa deve essere quella che senti tu, che la senti tua. Inutile scrivere che dagli errori si deve imparare, no?


----------



## milli (6 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> Sono consapevole di questa situazione, ma è passato quasi un anno e ancora non sono riuscito a trovare il coraggio di andarmene. Tante minacce, ma di concreto nulla. Forse la mia paura di fare del male ai due figli, forse il non voler ammettere il fallimento del matrimonio..



Ma tu come vivi questa situazione?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma tu come vivi questa situazione?



Milli, lo scrivo perchè leggere quello che ha scritto fa male, ha scritto sta male da un anno e non trova il coraggio, ha paura per i figli... 

Ed io riesco a capire quanto possa stare male. Aò niente malinconia però è solo l'estrazione di quello che ho letto.


----------



## Andrea68 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Milli, lo scrivo perchè leggere quello che ha scritto fa male, ha scritto sta male da un anno e non trova il coraggio, ha paura per i figli...
> 
> Ed io riesco a capire quanto possa stare male. Aò niente malinconia però è solo l'estrazione di quello che ho letto.


È proprio così, la vivo malissimo, come molti e molte altre in situazioni simili. Sono sempre incerto sul da farsi, non programmo più nulla, vivo tutto alla giornata. L'unica preoccupazione è non vedere la tristezza negli occhi dei miei figli. Ma così ovviamente sono triste io. Ho anche dei momenti in cui penso di voler riprovare con lei, ma poi penso a tutte le falsità che mi ha detto, le prese in giro, e mi viene voglia di scappare..


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> È proprio così, la vivo malissimo, come molti e molte altre in situazioni simili. Sono sempre incerto sul da farsi, non programmo più nulla, vivo tutto alla giornata. L'unica preoccupazione è non vedere la tristezza negli occhi dei miei figli. Ma così ovviamente sono triste io. Ho anche dei momenti in cui penso di voler riprovare con lei, ma poi penso a tutte le falsità che mi ha detto, le prese in giro, e mi viene voglia di scappare..



La tua storia è una di quelle che non capisco. Ma nemmeno capivo prima però, ti spiego cosa voglio dire. Pensavo, ero certo, che se fossi stato tradito, avrei preso quello che mi appartiene e sarei andato via. Altra soluzione non ci sarebbe stata, se non pensieri di botte e via dicendo. Quindi cosa posso dirti? ci si ritrova in situazioni che non sono nostre, non ci appartengono nemmeno nel peggiore degli incubi, mentre invece è tutto reale. Un consiglio sincero che sento di darti è questo, acquista molta autostima in te, proteggiti pensando che se nell'essere traditi una minima parte di colpa sta anche nel tradito, questo non da nessun diritto a ricevere una ferita così profonda. Tu devi ritrovare te stesso al di fuori di tua moglie, trova la tua serenità, trova quella forza per ritrovare dentro di te l'uomo che devi essere, parla a te stesso, fai dei progetti, e muoviti nell'ambito di quello che avrai come punto di riferimento. una volta trovato te stesso e quello che vuoi, agisci.  Non stare fermo ed immobile guardando una vita che non ti piace.


----------



## Andrea68 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Un consiglio sincero che sento di darti è questo, acquista molta autostima in te, proteggiti pensando che se nell'essere traditi una minima parte di colpa sta anche nel tradito, questo non da nessun diritto a ricevere una ferita così profonda. Tu devi ritrovare te stesso al di fuori di tua moglie, trova la tua serenità, trova quella forza per ritrovare dentro di te l'uomo che devi essere, parla a te stesso, fai dei progetti, e muoviti nell'ambito di quello che avrai come punto di riferimento. una volta trovato te stesso e quello che vuoi, agisci.  Non stare fermo ed immobile guardando una vita che non ti piace.


Grazie Ultimo, sono parole importanti per me. Il mio problema, come credo per molti altri, è proprio ritrovare l'autostima che untempo avevo in abbondanza e adesso è sotto i tacchi


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> Grazie Ultimo, sono parole importanti per me. Il mio problema, come credo per molti altri, è proprio ritrovare l'autostima che untempo avevo in abbondanza e adesso è sotto i tacchi



Prego. :abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2012)

I motivi per i quali i traditori tradiscono ma restano sono gli stessi per i quali i traditi sono traditi ma restano.
Questa somiglianza unisce molti più di quanto il tradimento allontani.


----------



## devastata (9 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I motivi per i quali i traditori tradiscono ma restano sono gli stessi per i quali i traditi sono traditi ma restano.
> Questa somiglianza unisce molti più di quanto il tradimento allontani.


NON  va sempre nello stesso modo, dipende dal tipo di tradimento, dai caratteri delle persone coinvolte, dalla situazione famigliare, e molto anche dalla situazione economica, dall'età in cui si attua e subisce il tradimento, e poi c'è modo e modo per continuare a conviverci, con un traditore seriale.

In ogni caso non CI sarà mai niente come PRIMA.


----------



## Andrea68 (9 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> NON  va sempre nello stesso modo, dipende dal tipo di tradimento, dai caratteri delle persone coinvolte, dalla situazione famigliare, e molto anche dalla situazione economica, dall'età in cui si attua e subisce il tradimento, e poi c'è modo e modo per continuare a conviverci, con un traditore seriale.
> 
> In ogni caso non CI sarà mai niente come PRIMA.


concordo, la situazione è troppo complessa e varia a seconda dei casi.
nel mio piccolo devo dire che le ragioni sono soprattutto tre paure: di fare del "male" ai figli (soprattutto il più piccolo), di non essere in grado di gestire economicamente la nuova situazione e, forse, di accettare il fallimento di tutto quello che avevo costruito in 15 anni di matrimonio


----------



## milli (9 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> concordo, la situazione è troppo complessa e varia a seconda dei casi.
> nel mio piccolo devo dire che le ragioni sono soprattutto tre paure: di fare del "male" ai figli (soprattutto il più piccolo), di non essere in grado di gestire economicamente la nuova situazione e, forse, di accettare il fallimento di tutto quello che avevo costruito in 15 anni di matrimonio




In linea teorica, come hanno già scritto, il ragionamento logico è: se mi tradisce, lo lascio. E non fa una piega.
In linea pratica non è proprio così lineare. Infatti come dici tu ogni situazione è a sè stante. 
Qui dentro c'è Fight che ha affrontato un percorso diverso dal tuo, ma è partito con gli stessi tuoi problemi e pensieri: i figli.
Anche se sembra di rimanere impantanati, le cose si evolvono, ci vuole tempo, ognuno ha i suoi di tempi, ma arriverà anche per te il momento di scegliere definitivamente. 
Forza.
Ti mando un grande abbraccio
:abbraccio:


----------



## Andrea68 (9 Dicembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Anche se sembra di rimanere impantanati, le cose si evolvono, ci vuole tempo, ognuno ha i suoi di tempi


questo è verissimo, le cose sembrano rimaste come un anno fa, ma in realtà molto è cambiato e sono cambiato anch'io.
grazie per l'abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2012)

devastata ha detto:


> NON  va sempre nello stesso modo, dipende dal tipo di tradimento, dai caratteri delle persone coinvolte, dalla situazione famigliare, e molto anche dalla situazione economica, dall'età in cui si attua e subisce il tradimento, e poi c'è modo e modo per continuare a conviverci, con un traditore seriale.
> 
> In ogni caso non CI sarà mai niente come PRIMA.


Dipende dalla coppia e dalle persone.
Però chi resta insieme lo fa per motivi simili perché la coppia è sempre la stessa.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Dicembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Si, perché potrei non potrei più farlo, come minimo cambierebbe il pin.




devo essere sincera ? cioè' dire quello che ho imparato attraverso la mia esperienza ?


no, meglio di no.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Dicembre 2012)

> OcchiVerdi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non credo serva che te lo dica io ma :
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non si chiama spiare, ma* ispezione. *chi ha fatto il militare sa di cosa parlo. fiducia massima, meglio controllare, per non fargli abbassare la guardia


"ispezione"
caspita, è vero!


----------



## Tebe (9 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> a me sembra che solitamente vada proprio a finire così. Ma giusto per darci un po' di speranza, qualcuno conosce coppie che dopo un tradimento sono tornate felici e serene come o meglio di prima? Io sinceramente no



Io si.


----------



## devastata (9 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> concordo, la situazione è troppo complessa e varia a seconda dei casi.
> nel mio piccolo devo dire che le ragioni sono soprattutto tre paure: di fare del "male" ai figli (soprattutto il più piccolo), di non essere in grado di gestire economicamente la nuova situazione e, forse, di accettare il fallimento di tutto quello che avevo costruito in 15 anni di matrimonio



Quando i figli sono piccoli costituiscono sicuramente un motivo validissimo per pensarci mille volte prima di optare per la separazione, in ogni caso, anche quando sono più che maggiorenni, è una decisione difficilissima e drastica.

Ovvio, se il tradimento prosegue o capiamo che diventerà parte integrante del matrimonio c'è poca scelta per chi crede in un rapporto di coppia esclusivo.

Non è neppure facile separarsi quando si stava insieme da decenni, quando si credeva di aver raggiunto una maturità e tranquillità totale insieme, soprattutto se si è anche usciti dal mondo del lavoro che occupava buona parte della giornata e ci permetteva di condividere e conoscere con molte altre persone un altro modo di vivere e convivere.

Non avrei mai immaginato, nel mio caso, di ritrovarmi alla soglia dei sessant'anni a 'ricostruirmi' una vita, spero di farcela ma sarà dura 'vederlo andarsene'.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Dicembre 2012)

Io anche ...



Tebe ha detto:


> Io si.


----------

